# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Admin password για το μαύρο Pirelli!

## MarkoDiMarko

Μετά από αρκετή δουλειά, τελικά ευρέθη! Η δοκιμή έγινε στο Pirelli του αδερφού μου, καθώς προσωπικά δεν είμαι στην Cyta. Δοκιμάστε στο web interface, τα εξής:

cytaadmin
cyt@$upp0rt

Το username/password δείχνει να είναι γενικό, οπότε πιστεύω ότι είναι το ίδιο σε όλα τα μαύρα Pirelli. Με αυτά τα στοιχεία, έχετε πλήρη πρόσβαση στο ρουτεράκι και έτσι όσοι επιθυμούσαν να το αλλάξουν με κάποιο άλλο, έρχονται ένα βήμα πιο κοντά  :Wink: 
Δοκιμάστε το όσοι θέλετε, γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι θα αλλάξει σύντομα...
Είμαι διαθέσιμος για τυχόν απορίες.

Υ.Γ. Για όσους τυχόν προτρέξουν και πουν "μα αυτό είναι παράνομο...", να τους προλάβω και να πω ότι δεν βρίσκω τίποτα παράνομο σε κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν νόμο που να απαγορεύει σε κάποιον να ανακοινώσει έναν κωδικό από μία συσκευή. "Ανήθικο" προς την εταιρία μπορεί, παράνομο όμως όχι.
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## gryzor

Ωωωω δουλεύει!  :Smile:  Τώρα να βρούμε τί έξτρα προσφέρει αυτό...

----------


## Tsour_ee

Thanks MarkoDiMarko όντως δουλεύει!

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

> Ωωωω δουλεύει!  Τώρα να βρούμε τί έξτρα προσφέρει αυτό...


Τι προσφέρει; Φουλ πρόσβαση στο ρουτεράκι και τις ρυθμίσεις του, τίποτα παραπάνω και τίποτα λιγότερο από αυτό. Με λίγα λόγια, μπορείς να αλλάζεις τις ρυθμίσεις χωρίς να το ζητάς από το τεχνικό τμήμα της Cyta.
Και βεβαίως, είναι πλέον δυνατόν να αλλάξει κάποιος το ρουτεράκι με κάποιο άλλο της επιλογής του, έχοντας βρει τις ρυθμίσεις και το password της τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## mpetou

μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως θα κανω εκτροπη σε αλλο σταθερο μεσα απο το pirrelli
και να μην βαλω την υπηρεσια εκτροπης της cyta ?

υπαρχει καποιος voip router που να κανει εκτροπη κλησεων σε αλλο αριθμο

εχω 2 τηλεφωνικες γραμμες και 2 αριθμους στο ιδιο pirelli
γινετε η 1 γραμμη να περνει την κληση και η αλλλη να καλεί τον αριθμο που θελω εγω
και να προωθει τα τηλεφωνα ?

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

> μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως θα κανω εκτροπη σε αλλο σταθερο μεσα απο το pirrelli
> και να μην βαλω την υπηρεσια εκτροπης της cyta ?
> 
> υπαρχει καποιος voip router που να κανει εκτροπη κλησεων σε αλλο αριθμο
> 
> εχω 2 τηλεφωνικες γραμμες και 2 αριθμους στο ιδιο pirelli
> γινετε η 1 γραμμη να περνει την κληση και η αλλλη να καλεί τον αριθμο που θελω εγω
> και να προωθει τα τηλεφωνα ?


Σίγουρα γίνεται με το Fritz, για το Pirelli δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω γιατί δεν το χρησιμοποιώ.
Αλλά νομίζω πως γράφεις το ερώτημά σου σε λάθος μέρος, εδώ μέσα δεν νομίζω να το δουν πολλοί για να σου απαντήσουν. Προτείνω να ανοίξεις καινούριο θέμα.

----------


## mpetou

εχω fritz πως γινετε αυτο ?

σε ποιο μερος να το γραψω ?

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

> εχω fritz πως γινετε αυτο ?
> 
> σε ποιο μερος να το γραψω ?


Όταν έλεγα να το γράψεις αλλού, εννοούσα να ανοίξεις καινούριο θέμα, π.χ. στο thread της Cyta κάτι σε "εκτροπή αριθμού στο Pirelli" ή κάτι ανάλογο.  Τώρα βέβαια πάει αλλού το θέμα, κάτι σε "αλλαγή του μαύρου Pirelli με Fritz", πρόταση κάνω απλώς, δεν είμαι και administrator του forum  :Smile: 
Anyway και λίγο off topic για να βοηθήσω, η αλλαγή θέλει λίγη δουλειά και δεν είναι εγγυημένη, δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει στην Cyta αλλά σε άλλο πάροχο με VOIP τηλεφωνία.
Σε γενικές γραμμές, αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι να γνωρίζεις τις ρυθμίσεις τηλεφωνίας και internet και τους κωδικούς. Γνωρίζοντας το admin password για το μαύρο Pirelli, μπορείς να δεις όλες τις ρυθμίσεις εκτός από τους κωδικούς. Για τους κωδικούς, θα σε παραπέμψω στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=553073 , περιγράφει την διαδικασία για το Netfaster2 αλλά ακριβώς τα ίδια ισχύουν και για το Pirelli. Το μόνο που μπορεί να αλλάζει είναι οι δεκαεξαδικές διευθύνσεις που γράφω, αν όμως αποκρυπτογραφήσεις το αρχείο backup και το ρίξεις μια προσεκτική ματιά, θα βρεις όλους τους κωδικούς. Επίσης, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα αναφέρω και το "mac spoofing" το οποίο (μάλλον) επίσης θα πρέπει να κάνεις.
Όπως είπα θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο και εννοείται ότι αν βάλεις το Fritz και έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα,  θα πρέπει να ξεχάσεις την τεχνική υποστήριξη της Cyta, θα σου πουν να ξαναβάλεις το Pirelli  :Thinking: 
Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

----------


## ifaigios

Καταρχάς συγχαρητήρια στον MarkoDiMarko για την αποκάλυψη του κωδικού ( αλήθεια, με JTAG το έκανες; ) Να προσθέσω βέβαια ότι αυτός ο κωδικός δουλεύει *σε όλα τα ρούτερ της Cyta ανεξαιρέτως*, όχι μόνο στα μαύρα Pirelli, οπότε  :One thumb up: .

----------


## giantpow

> Καταρχάς συγχαρητήρια στον MarkoDiMarko για την αποκάλυψη του κωδικού ( αλήθεια, με JTAG το έκανες; ) Να προσθέσω βέβαια ότι αυτός ο κωδικός δουλεύει *σε όλα τα ρούτερ της Cyta ανεξαιρέτως*, όχι μόνο στα μαύρα Pirelli, οπότε .


κανεις λαθος τοτε γιατι δεν δουλευει στο tg782

----------


## prodromosfan

> Καταρχάς συγχαρητήρια στον MarkoDiMarko για την αποκάλυψη του κωδικού ( αλήθεια, με JTAG το έκανες; ) Να προσθέσω βέβαια ότι αυτός ο κωδικός δουλεύει *σε όλα τα ρούτερ της Cyta ανεξαιρέτως*, όχι μόνο στα μαύρα Pirelli, οπότε .


nope  :Sad:

----------


## ifaigios

:Thinking: 

Αυτό είναι πολύ περίεργο, αφού το MD5 sum του password ταιριάζει με αυτό που είχα ανασύρει πριν λίγους μήνες από το default user.ini του TG782 (και του ST780)...  :Thinking:  Εκτός κι αν το έχουν αλλάξει πια... (κάτι που δεν μπορώ να ξέρω επειδή τους έχω πετάξει έξω από τα δικά μου ρούτερ)

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

> Καταρχάς συγχαρητήρια στον MarkoDiMarko για την αποκάλυψη του κωδικού ( αλήθεια, με JTAG το έκανες; ) Να προσθέσω βέβαια ότι αυτός ο κωδικός δουλεύει *σε όλα τα ρούτερ της Cyta ανεξαιρέτως*, όχι μόνο στα μαύρα Pirelli, οπότε .


Thanx. Δεν το έκανα με JTAG αλλά χρησιμοποιώντας τα pins για την σειριακή επικοινωνία που υπάρχουν εσωτερικά. Η πλάκα είναι ότι ξεκίνησα παίζοντας με το Netfaster2 που δίνει η HOL, μέχρι που ψιλιάστηκα και έπειτα επιβεβαίωσα ότι το Netfaster2 και το μαύρο Pirelli είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια μηχανάκια! Την άλλη εβδομάδα θα περάσω στο Netfaster2 το firmware του Pirelli, έτσι για να δω αν θα παίξει  :Wink: 
Τώρα, όσον αφορά τα άλλα ρουτεράκια που δίνει η Cyta, δεν έχω καμία επαφή οπότε δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τα passwords, μένω με την άποψη των υπολοίπων που δήλωσαν ότι το δοκίμασαν και δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> κανεις λαθος τοτε γιατι δεν δουλευει στο tg782





> nope





> Αυτό είναι πολύ περίεργο, αφού το MD5 sum του password ταιριάζει με αυτό που είχα ανασύρει πριν λίγους μήνες από το default user.ini του TG782 (και του ST780)...  Εκτός κι αν το έχουν αλλάξει πια... (κάτι που δεν μπορώ να ξέρω επειδή τους έχω πετάξει έξω από τα δικά μου ρούτερ)


Υπάρχει Security Layer που δεν επιτρέπει την σύνδεση σαν Admin σε Local Level!  :Wink:

----------


## ifaigios

> Thanx. Δεν το έκανα με JTAG αλλά χρησιμοποιώντας τα pins για την σειριακή επικοινωνία που υπάρχουν εσωτερικά.


Και δηλαδή βγήκες σε serial console (κέλυφος Linux); Ή απλά "τράβηξες" μια κόπια ολόκληρης της flash;




> Η πλάκα είναι ότι ξεκίνησα παίζοντας με το Netfaster2 που δίνει η HOL, μέχρι που ψιλιάστηκα και έπειτα επιβεβαίωσα ότι το Netfaster2 και το μαύρο Pirelli είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια μηχανάκια! Την άλλη εβδομάδα θα περάσω στο Netfaster2 το firmware του Pirelli, έτσι για να δω αν θα παίξει


Ναι, είναι γνωστό ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο ρούτερ. Θυμάμαι που παλαιότερα κάποιος συμφορουμίτης είχε προσπαθήσει να περάσει περάσει στο Pirelli firmware του NetFaster, αλλά δε το δέχτηκε καθώς ο CFE (bootloader του router) φαινόταν να είναι διαφορετικός ανάμεσα στα δύο ρούτερ. Καλή επιτυχία πάντως!

........Auto merged post: ifaigios πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Υπάρχει Security Layer που δεν επιτρέπει την σύνδεση σαν Admin σε Local Level!


Ωπ, σωστότατη παρατήρηση! Πράγματι, στα Thomson, η σύνδεση στον cytaadmin επιτρέπεται μόνο από κάποιες *συγκεκριμένες WAN IPs*, οι οποίες προφανώς αντιστοιχούν στην ΤΥ της Cyta.

Το password πάντως είναι το σωστό...μένει να βρούμε μια "τρύπα" που θα μας επιτρέψει να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε LAN level...

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

> Και δηλαδή βγήκες σε serial console (κέλυφος Linux); Ή απλά "τράβηξες" μια κόπια ολόκληρης της flash;


Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις prompt. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μπεις στον bootloader και μετά να διαβάσεις όποια περιοχή μνήμης θέλεις.




> Ναι, είναι γνωστό ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο ρούτερ. Θυμάμαι που παλαιότερα κάποιος συμφορουμίτης είχε προσπαθήσει να περάσει περάσει στο Pirelli firmware του NetFaster, αλλά δε το δέχτηκε καθώς ο CFE (bootloader του router) φαινόταν να είναι διαφορετικός ανάμεσα στα δύο ρούτερ. Καλή επιτυχία πάντως!


Είναι γνωστό και μόνο εγώ αναρωτιόμουν;;; Τι να πεις, προφανώς έχασα επεισόδια.
Την Πέμπτη λογικά θα έχω το dump του Pirelli. Ίδωμεν...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Γιατί δε γράφεις ενα howto ? Πραγματικά είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και με τρώνε τα χέρια μου.

----------


## jkoukos

Στην προηγούμενη σελίδα (μήνυμα #8) δίνει το link με τις οδηγίες.
Δες εδώ κι εδώ.

----------


## borror

οσον αφορά το thomson T782. 

το hash είναι το ίδιο. το έχω τραβήξει από telnet και αληθεύει. user cytaadmin με το hash του cyt@$upp0rt

Το θέμα είναι ότι μάλλον δεν έχουν access localy για αυτο το account. σκανάροντας με το nmap στην εξωτερική μ ip μου δειχνει ανοιχτη την 443 (https) που προσπάθησα να συνδεθώ αλλά τζίφος, την 23 που ούτε απο εκεί μπορώ να συνδεθώ με την εξωτερική μ ip. Ούτε στην FTP. 
Δοκίμασα κ στην  8080 αλλα τπτ.

Μήπως μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς τπτ άλλο????

........Auto merged post: borror πρόσθεσε 41 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Βρήκα τι φταίει και δεν μπορώ να μπώ ούτε από remote ούτε από local αλλά δεν ξέρω ακόμα πως θα συνδεθώ. αυτό γιατί

Διαβάζω σε όλο το αρχείο με τα  configs π έχω πάρει από το  telnet και

έχουν μέσα στο router 3 atm συνδέσεις μία με vpi/vci 8/35 μία με 8/40 κ μία με 8/41.

τώρα αντιστοιχούν μία καρτά δικτύου (τα βλέπω όλα αυτα σε shell εντολές) με ονόματα eth835 eth840 eth 841 αντίστοιχα για τα 3 παραπάνω atm.

φτιάχνουν 3 vlan για τις παραπάνω συνδέσεις/κάρτες δικτύου με τα εξής ονόματα. default, management και voice αντίστοιχα πάντα με τα παραπάνω ζεύγη


άρα ουσιαστικά έχουν το βασικό 8/35 για τη σύνδεση στο internet το 8/40 για το management της συσκευής (λογικά) και το 8/41 για το τηλέφωνο (εξίσου και γιατί η ip που παίρνει το τηλέφωνο είναι της μορφής 10.***.***.***). Γιατί κουμπώνει ουσιαστικά σε άλλη "παράλληλη" γραμμή στην ίδια σύνδεση ADSL)

To θέμα είναι πως μπορούμε να προσπαθήσουμε να χτυπίσουμε την συσκευή (έστω κ απέξω) χτυπόντας στα συγκεκριμένα vpi/vci (8/40) λογικά πάντα μιλόντας.

Ένα σενάριο είναι αυτό που ανέλυσα πιο πάνω κ ένα άλλο πιθανό σενάριο είναι απλά στο 8/40 να περνάει όλη η σηματοδοσία (SS7) π απαιτείται για την sip τηλεφωνία. Άρα με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να κάνουμε κάτι απο το 8/35.


Κανέις με καμία ιδέα???

........Auto merged post: borror πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αγαπητέ φίλε Marko μπορείς να τσεκάρεισ αν σου είναι εύκολο αν αυτές οι 3 συνδέσεις ισχύουν κ στο  pirelli???? Αν ισχύουν τότε είμαστε λίγο στην τύχη. Αν δεν ισχύουν κ έχουν μόνο μία για το νετ κ μία άλλη τότε σίγουρα κάτι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε από τη 8/40.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Φίλε borror, εν συντομία.
Το να συνδεθείς στα 8/40 στα 8/41 με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, πιστεύω πως είναι κοντά στο ακατόρθωτο. Αποτελούν VC τα οποία συνδέονται στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της Cyta για συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες (voice κτλ) και φυσικά είναι σεταρισμένα έτσι ώστε να μην έχεις πρόσβαση σε οτιδήποτε άλλο, γι' αυτό και θα δεις LAN IPs σε αυτά και όχι WAN.
Όσον αφορά για το δικό μου configuration, πολύ απλά να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι δεν έχω Cyta, ούτε καν το κανονικό μαύρο Pirelli! Τις δοκιμές μου τις κάνω στο Netfaster2 της HOL και το password το ανέκτησα από το Pirelli του αδερφού μου, στο οποίο δεν έχω άμεση πρόσβαση. Πάντως από το configuration του Netfaster2, υπάρχουν 3 VC σεταρισμένα, 8/35, 8/36 και 8/37, για internet, voice και IPTV αντίστοιχα, τίποτα όμως για management. Υποθέτω ότι κάτι ανάλογο συμβαίνει και με το configuration της Cyta για τα Pirelli, προφανώς γιατί αυτά υποστηρίζει το συγκεκριμένο hardware. Προφανώς το T782 έχει παραπάνω δυνατότητες για έξτρα ασφάλεια.
Χωρίς να ξέρω και υποθέτοντας μόνο, τείνω να συμφωνήσω με την άποψη του ifaigios ο οποίος είπε "Πράγματι, στα Thomson, η σύνδεση στον cytaadmin επιτρέπεται μόνο από κάποιες συγκεκριμένες WAN IPs, οι οποίες προφανώς αντιστοιχούν στην ΤΥ της Cyta." Με λίγα λόγια (κατά την άποψή μου), οι μόνες "δίοδοι" για δοκιμές είναι το VC 8/35 (internet) και το LAN και αν τυχόν μπορείς να βρεις στο configuration κάποιες MAC addresses που επιτρέπεται να έχουν πρόσβαση. Κατά τα άλλα, είμαι εντελώς στα τυφλά στην αναζήτησή σου, δεν έχω Cyta, δεν έχω το Thomson T782, δεν το έχω δει καν ούτε σε φωτογραφία!
Ελπίζω να βρεις κάτι, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: MarkoDiMarko πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατί δε γράφεις ενα howto ? Πραγματικά είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και με τρώνε τα χέρια μου.


How to, για πιο πράγμα ακριβώς; Για το software κομμάτι ή για το hardware; Αν εννοείς για το software κομμάτι, απάντησε ήδη ο φίλος jkoukos.

----------


## borror

> Με λίγα λόγια (κατά την άποψή μου), οι μόνες "δίοδοι" για δοκιμές είναι το VC 8/35 (internet) και το LAN και αν τυχόν μπορείς να βρεις στο configuration κάποιες MAC addresses που επιτρέπεται να έχουν πρόσβαση. Κατά τα άλλα, είμαι εντελώς στα τυφλά στην αναζήτησή σου, δεν έχω Cyta, δεν έχω το Thomson T782, δεν το έχω δει καν ούτε σε φωτογραφία!


Θα τσεκάρω ολα τα configs που έχω και αν βρώ κάτι θα το ποσταρω!!!

Προς το παρών παω να δώσω το τελευταίο μάθημα για να πάτω πτυχίο  :Razz:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> How to, για πιο πράγμα ακριβώς; Για το software κομμάτι ή για το hardware; Αν εννοείς για το software κομμάτι, απάντησε ήδη ο φίλος jkoukos.


Προφανώς λέει για το Hardware part, δεν θα ήταν άσχημα να έγραφες 1 tutorial πως γίνεται με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

MarkoDiMarko αναφέρομαι προφανώς στο διάβασμα της μνήμης από σειριακή.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

> MarkoDiMarko αναφέρομαι προφανώς στο διάβασμα της μνήμης από σειριακή.


Δεν το βλέπω να γράφω οδηγό, ίσως κάποια περιγραφή όταν δεν βαριέμαι  :Wink: 
Και αυτό γιατί, το δύσκολο σ' αυτήν την υπόθεση είναι να φτιάξεις ή να βρεις αντάπτορα TTL to RS232, αν το έχεις αυτό τα υπόλοιπα είναι σχετικά εύκολα, ανοίγεις τον ρουτερ, το συνδέεις στα 4 pins που βρίσκονται μαζί και μπορείς να τα βρεις εύκολα, ανοίγεις ένα π.χ. putty, πατάς 3 φορές γρήγορα το space κατά το boot και έτσι μπαίνεις στον συγκεκριμένο bootloader. Ο bootloader έχει μενού και εκεί αρχίζει όλη η μαγεία!
Anyway, αν κάποιος αποκτήσει ή έχει τέτοιον αντάπτορα, μπορούμε να μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες.

@borror
Έχεις ρίξει καμιά ματιά σ' αυτήν την σελίδα που βρήκα τυχαία;
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1216321

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αυτό εδώ είναι?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RS232-Serial...item3a6b734aba

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

> Αυτό εδώ είναι?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RS232-Serial...item3a6b734aba


Δεν θα στο πρότεινα. Θα σου εξηγήσω γιατί, πάντα με επιφύλαξη γιατί ασχολούμαι ερασιτεχνικά με ηλεκτρονικά αλλά οι γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες.
Το συγκεκριμένο έχει το HIN232CP το οποίο είναι ανάλογο του MAX232, το οποίο υποστηρίζει +5V. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κι αν θυμάμαι καλά, τα περισσότερα ρουτεράκια/access points με σειριακό pinout θέλουν +3.3V, το οποίο υποστηρίζεται από το MAX3232 ή άλλο ανάλογο ολοκληρωμένο. Αυτό που έχω εγώ, το έφτιαξα μόνος μου χρησιμοποιώντας τέτοιο ολοκληρωμένο, δεν έχω το σχέδιο αλλά θα ψάξω να το βρω.
Σε γενικές γραμμές, με τον αντάπτορα που έφτιαξα είχα κάποια θεματάκια σε άλλους routers αλλά στον συγκεκριμένο παίζει κανονικά. Επίσης έχω δοκιμάσει και καλώδιο από Siemens κινητό, το οποίο θα βρείτε στο internet πολλούς να το προτείνουν, αλλά στην δικιά μου περίπτωση δεν έπαιξε. Με λίγα λόγια και εγώ είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος με το ποιος αντάπτορας παίζει αξιόπιστα, αλλά προς το παρών είμαι ευχαριστημένος με αυτόν που έχω φτιάξει. Αν όντως θέλεις να αγοράσεις κάτι έτοιμο, θα σου πρότεινα να ψάξεις κάτι με ολοκληρωμένο MAX3232 ή αντίστοιχο.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Επειδή με έχει ψήσει το θέμα και θέλω να το κάνω στο NetFaster που έχω εδώ,  :Razz: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RS232-Serial...#ht_2330wt_905

Αυτό για παράδειγμα λέει:

- Built-in MAX3232 or equivalent Transfer chip. 

- 3.3V to 5V Power Input. 

Οπότε μάλλον είναι αυτό που περιγράφεις.

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

> Επειδή με έχει ψήσει το θέμα και θέλω να το κάνω στο NetFaster που έχω εδώ, 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RS232-Serial...#ht_2330wt_905
> 
> Αυτό για παράδειγμα λέει:
> 
> - Built-in MAX3232 or equivalent Transfer chip. 
> 
> - 3.3V to 5V Power Input. 
> ...


Δεν στο εγγυώμαι φυσικά, αλλά καλό μου φαίνεται. Αν το πάρεις και έρθει η ώρα να παίξεις, πες μου.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν στο εγγυώμαι φυσικά, αλλά καλό μου φαίνεται. Αν το πάρεις και έρθει η ώρα να παίξεις, πες μου.





> Thank you for your payment
> 	Your purchase is covered by eBay Buyer Protection.


 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## villager

omg  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Άπλα πολλά ρεσπεκτ Dimarko, χακερας(!)... ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## giorgisp

:Respekt:  για το admin password! Μόλις έβαλε cyta ένας φίλος και όσο περιμένουμε να γίνει σύνδεση παρέλαβε το router το οποίο είναι το μαύρο pirelli. Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι να βρώ το user/pass/host για την τηλεφωνία. Ενώ κάνοντας login με το admin password μπορώ να δω τα μενού για configuration του Voip δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σετταρισμένος λογαριασμός voip μέσα στο ρούτερ. Κανονικά το router δεν έρχεται με ρυθμίσεις adsl και voip ρυθμισμένες από τη cyta;

Η μόνη περίπτωση που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι οτί οι ρυθμίσεις του voip account κατεβαίνουν αυτόματα από τον server της cyta μόλις συνδεθεί το router στο internet. Όμως φοβάμαι μην κατέβει και κανένα νέο admin password μαζί με το account  :Razz: .

MarkoDiMarko, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου αλλάξουν το admin password μόλις το συνδέσω στο internet, και αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, θα μπορέσω να το ξαναβρώ με την μέθοδο που ακολούθησες (ασχολούμε με τέτοια, οπότε πρέπει να έχω μερικά max232 από δω κι από κει);

Κατά τ' άλλα respect!

----------


## inspectoralex

Μια απορία, μπορούμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε την telnet στο router? Έχω βρει ένα unlock για κάποια άλλα pirelli και θα το δοκιμάσω σε 1-2 εβδομάδες (το modem είναι της θείας μου και έχω μόνο remote πρόσβαση..). Αν ενεργοποιήσουμε την telnet, υπάρχει dmt tool για τα pirelli? (της θείας μου είναι το ADB P.RG A4201G ή ADB A4201G)

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

@villager & @giorgip Thanx για τα respect  :Smile: 
@giorgisp Το ρουτερ έρχεται κενό και θα πάρει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις του αυτόματα, οπότε πρέπει να το συνδέσεις. Όσον αφορά το admin password, είναι ίδιο για όλα τα Pirelli, οπότε θεωρώ απίθανο να το αλλάξουν μόνο στου φίλου σου. Αλλά και να το αλλάξουν, όντως μπορείς να το ξαναβρείς με τον αντάπτορα που αναφέρουμε. Αν πάρει τις ρυθμίσεις και θέλεις να βρεις το password, για να μην ψάχνεις, δες εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=553073

@inspectoralex Όσο κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει telnet! Το έψαξα όσο γινόταν και δεν βρήκα τίποτα  :Sad:   Η ζωή συνεχίζεται...

----------


## inspectoralex

Στο site της pirelli βρήκα ένα μοντέλο κοντά σε αυτό που δίνει η cyta, είναι το A4010G και έχει telnet. Φαντάζομαι ότι απλά θα είναι απενεργοποιημένη η telnet όπως σε κάποια netgear ή κάποια pirelli και μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί με ένα "μαγικό" τρόπο.  2 links για το "μαγικό" τρόπο σε κάποια pirelli: link1 link2, παρόμοιο unlock έχουν κάποια netgear απλά με το power off χάνεται.

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

> Στο site της pirelli βρήκα ένα μοντέλο κοντά σε αυτό που δίνει η cyta, είναι το A4010G και έχει telnet. Φαντάζομαι ότι απλά θα είναι απενεργοποιημένη η telnet όπως σε κάποια netgear ή κάποια pirelli και μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί με ένα "μαγικό" τρόπο.  2 links για το "μαγικό" τρόπο σε κάποια pirelli: link1 link2, παρόμοιο unlock έχουν κάποια netgear απλά με το power off χάνεται.


Έχεις κάνει καλό ψάξιμο βλέπω, αλλά ξεκινάς από ένα λάθος το οποίο δεν θα σε βγάλει πουθενά.
Ψάχνεις για Pirelli και βρίσκεις παρόμοια μοντέλα, το οποίο όμως δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Και εξηγώ. Ως γνωστόν η Pirelli είναι γνωστή για τα λάστιχα που βγάζει και ΟΧΙ για τα router της  :Smile:  Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι η εταιρία που βάζει την στάμπα Pirelli, αγοράζει έτοιμα προϊόντα από άλλους κατασκευαστές (99% από Κίνα), τα οποία μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε. Με λίγα λόγια, 5 διαφορετικά μοντέλα "Pirelli" μπορεί να έχουν παρόμοια πλαστικά κουτιά και από κάτω να είναι 5 εντελώς διαφορετικές πλακέτες/αρχιτεκτονικές από 5 διαφορετικούς κατασκευαστές! Αυτό που πρέπει να ψάξεις είναι να βρεις ποιος όντως είναι ο κατασκευαστής της πλακέτας και να μην δώσεις σημασία στην στάμπα Pirelli.
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ο κατασκευαστής είναι η Arcadyan και το μοντέλο θα το βρεις ως ARV4518 ή ARV4519. Συγκεκριμένα, αν δεις στο link της εταιρίας http://www.arcadyan.com/english/prod...OD_ID=00000024 , θα δεις το συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι με τα πλαστικά που το δίνει η HOL, είναι γνωστό πια ότι το Netfaster2 που δίνει η HOL είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το μαύρο Pirelli της Cyta. Και για του λόγου το αληθές, έριξα το firmware της Cyta στο Netfaster2 και δουλεύει κανονικά!
Anyway, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως αν θέλεις να ψάξεις για χακεριές για το συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι, θα πρέπει να το ψάξεις με το πραγματικό του όνομα και όχι με την στάμπα Pirelli. Εγώ πάντως όσο κι αν έψαξα και αν έπαιξα με τον bootloader και το firmware, δεν ανακάλυψα τίποτα για ύπαρξη ή ενεργοποίηση telnet. 
Αλλά η ελπίδα δεν πεθαίνει ποτέ, με τον επόμενο που έχει όρεξη για ψάξιμο  :Wink:

----------


## giorgisp

> @villager & @giorgip Thanx για τα respect 
> @giorgisp Το ρουτερ έρχεται κενό και θα πάρει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις του αυτόματα, οπότε πρέπει να το συνδέσεις. Όσον αφορά το admin password, είναι ίδιο για όλα τα Pirelli, οπότε θεωρώ απίθανο να το αλλάξουν μόνο στου φίλου σου. Αλλά και να το αλλάξουν, όντως μπορείς να το ξαναβρείς με τον αντάπτορα που αναφέρουμε. Αν πάρει τις ρυθμίσεις και θέλεις να βρεις το password, για να μην ψάχνεις, δες εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=553073
> 
> @inspectoralex Όσο κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει telnet! Το έψαξα όσο γινόταν και δεν βρήκα τίποτα   Η ζωή συνεχίζεται...


Thanks για το link, όταν γίνει η συνδεση θα το δοκιμάσω  :One thumb up: . Θα φτιάξω και ανταπτεράκι ttl να πειραματιστώ με το router.

----------


## ifaigios

*Πρέπει* να υπάρχει τρόπος να πάρουμε CLI σε αυτό το ρημαδορούτερ.  :Badmood: 

Εξάλλου Linux (και μάλιστα έκδοση 2.6.8.1) τρέχει, δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει τρόπος για πρόσβαση στο sh, έστω και μέσω serial console!

Χμ, ένα port scan στο ρούτερ από LAN side ποιες πόρτες δίνει ανοιχτές;

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Δοκίμασα port scan και δεν έδειξε τίποτα ενδιαφέρον. Αυτές που θυμάμαι είναι οι 80, 443, 139 και μία άλλη που δεν θυμάμαι και είχε σχέση με printers.
Αλήθεια, πως ξέρεις την έκδοση του Linux? Εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια ούτε το πρόσεξα, ούτε καν σκέφτηκα να το ψάξω...

----------


## ntaffy

PORT     STATE  SERVICE
21/tcp   open   ftp
23/tcp   open   telnet
80/tcp   open   http
443/tcp  open   https
*1723/tcp open   pptp*
5060/tcp closed sip

οχι και δεν εχει τιποτα ενδιαφερον  :Smile: 
pptp = Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol για υλοποιηση vpn
οποτε απο εκει θα ακουει...
so, επομενο βημα?

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Σε δικές μου δοκιμές, η 1723 δεν είναι ανοιχτή.
Αλλά όπως και να έχει, δεν το δουλεύω το συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι, οπότε δεν τρελαίνομαι να το ψάξω παραπάνω.

----------


## Marios.v

Πολύ καλή δουλειά φίλε! Είσαι άψογος!
Αν μπορείς όμως λύσε μου και την εξής απορία, πώς μπορώ να κόψω την απομακρυσμένη σύνδεση της cyta στο router;

----------


## XPHSTOS29

To 780 Μου ανοιξε τις πορτες του διαπλατα και εχω παρει τους κωδικους εδω και καιρο αντιστρεφοντας τους ρολους για τους αλλους 2 χρηστες  :Razz: 
Το νετφαστερ δεν μου εκανε την χαρη να συνδεθει στην τηλεφωνια ουτε το 2 ...
Αγορασα αυτον τον μετατροπεα Edit: [ http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...m=190590985674 ]
Χωρις μεταφορικα και εφτασε τα χερια μου σε περιπου μια βδομαδα !!!
Edit: [ διορθωθηκε το λινκ ]
 και στις επομενες μερες (ηθελα να το κανω σημερα αλλα δεν ειχα μπαταρια) θα μπω και στα 2 για να δω τι γινεται ...

----------


## NexTiN

Ότι και να κάνετε η Τ.Υ. δεν μένει έξω απο το Router.Τα Αdmin που έχετε είναι Local.Η Τ.Υ. έχει πρόσβαση μέσω TR069 με δικά τους Admin/Pass και αν θέλουν μπορούν να κάνου RTFD ότι και να έχετε κάνει στο Router.Για να τους κόψετε πρόσβαση αλλού είναι το μυστικό.

Αυτοί που κατάλαβαν...κατάλαβαν...

----------


## aloy

> Ότι και να κάνετε η Τ.Υ. δεν μένει έξω απο το Router.Τα Αdmin που έχετε είναι Local.Η Τ.Υ. έχει πρόσβαση μέσω TR069 με δικά τους Admin/Pass και αν θέλουν μπορούν να κάνου RTFD ότι και να έχετε κάνει στο Router.Για να τους κόψετε πρόσβαση αλλού είναι το μυστικό.
> 
> Αυτοί που κατάλαβαν...κατάλαβαν...


Καλησπέρα σε όλους ειναι φυσιολογικό οτι σε αλλαγή απο cyta σε wind το pirelli συνχρονιζε αλλα ειχε μπλοκαρισμενη υπηρεσία αλλα μετα απο ΄΄ενα χρονο ξαναδοκίμασα και μου δίνει υπηρεσία σχεδόν κανονικα? μετα απο πολύ διάβασμα δεν έχω βρεί ακόμα τι ειναι αυτό που με δεσμεύει απο το να το χρησιμοποιήσω με άλλο παροχο και το βρίσκω πολυ ενταξει σαν συσκευή αν καποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει!  :Wink:

----------


## Marios.v

> Ότι και να κάνετε η Τ.Υ. δεν μένει έξω απο το Router.Τα Αdmin που έχετε είναι Local.Η Τ.Υ. έχει πρόσβαση μέσω TR069 με δικά τους Admin/Pass και αν θέλουν μπορούν να κάνου RTFD ότι και να έχετε κάνει στο Router.Για να τους κόψετε πρόσβαση αλλού είναι το μυστικό.
> 
> *Αυτοί που κατάλαβαν...κατάλαβαν...*



Πείτε και σε εμάς που θέλουμε να μάθουμε; Δεν είναι κακό η διεύρυνση των γνώσεών μας!  :Wink:

----------


## trkostas

> Πείτε και σε εμάς που θέλουμε να μάθουμε; Δεν είναι κακό η διεύρυνση των γνώσεών μας!


αλλαξε VC

----------


## Marios.v

> VC


Το περιγράφεις αυτό λίγο; Δεν το ξέρω ή δεν μου πάει στο μυαλό!

----------


## NorToN

nmap απο LAN 

PORT     STATE    SERVICE
80/tcp   open     http
135/tcp  open     msrpc
139/tcp  open     netbios-ssn
443/tcp  open     https
514/tcp  filtered shell
515/tcp  open     printer
8080/tcp open     http-proxy <-- εδώ μπαίνει αλλα μόνο μέσω LAN απο έξω βγάζει λευκή σελίδα ..
8081/tcp open     blackice-icecap <-- εδώ λευκή σελίδα και μέσω Lan και απο έξω .. 
8085/tcp open     unknown


Όταν κάνω nmap απο έξω .. 

PORT     STATE    SERVICE
80/tcp   filtered http
514/tcp  filtered shell
8080/tcp open     http-proxy
8085/tcp open     unknown

Δέν μπορώ να συνδεθώ σε καμία πόρτα ούτε promt δεν μου βγάζει ..

----------


## dleyteris

Το τελευταιο firmware για το router ποιο ειναι??

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Απ' ότι ξέρω, το 1.12S-Y .

----------


## dleyteris

Λοιπον.. εχω το vodafone full σημα >  http://www.iphonehellas.gr/19600/vod...hellas-review/  εδω και 5 μερες προσπαθουν οι τεχνικοι της vodafone  να το κανουν να λειτουργησει.
Μου ειπαν οτι η cyta εχει ενα θεμα και το ψαχνουν..Μιλησα σημερα με τους τεχνικους της cyta τους εξηγησα, οπου και  αναβαθμισαν το firmware του router σε 

Runtime Code Version: 
  1.24S-Y (Sep 20 2011 19:09:03)
Boot Code Version:  V3.65.3
ADSL Modem Code Version:  2.4.3.6.0.1A
Hardware Version:  01

----------


## stavrosrthmos

Παιδες,  εχω φαει τον κοσμο να βρω να δοκιμασω firmwares μονος μου και οχι μεσω σιτα.

Τιποτα.

Ξερει κανεις που μπορουμε να κατεβασουμε την 1.24S-Y  ?

Η ακομα νεοτερες εαν υπαρχουν!

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Παιδες,  εχω φαει τον κοσμο να βρω να δοκιμασω firmwares μονος μου και οχι μεσω σιτα.
> 
> Τιποτα.
> 
> Ξερει κανεις που μπορουμε να κατεβασουμε την 1.24S-Y  ?
> 
> Η ακομα νεοτερες εαν υπαρχουν!


Δεν υπάρχει σε Download Link το έχει το TechSupport και το περνάει remote.
Firmwares χύμα δεν νομίζω να βρεις.

Και αν βρεθεί αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνει από user να κάνει dump το f\w από το CPE.

----------


## billdimi

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον MarkoDiMarko.

Όμως θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμη:

Δεν βρήκα πουθενά στο GUI Interface του Pirelli επιλογή για διαχείρηση χρηστών, με τα αντίστοιχα δικαιώματά τους:

Δηλαδή μια επιλογή όπου θα βλέπουμε όλους τους χρήστες, ή τουλάχιστον τους κατώτερους. Οποσδήποτε θα πρέπει να βλέπουμε τον χρήστη cytauser που έχει τα λιγότερα δικαιώματα από όλους.

Πιθανόν υπάρχει και άλλος χρήστης με μεγαλύτερα δικαιώματα.

Π.χ. στα Thomson ή στα Speedtouch υπάρχει και ο χρήστης: cytadsl για τον οποίο παλαιότερα είχε βρεθεί το password, μέχρι που το άλλαξε η Cyta.

Μήπως μπορεί να βρεθεί και το password για τον χρήστη cytadsl;

----------


## zeppos

Πριν λίγες μέρες πολλά μαύρα Pirelli αναβαθμίστηκαν στο f/w 1.27S-Y και πλέον ο κωδικός του χρήστη cytaadmin δεν δουλεύει. Αν βρείτε κάτι καινούριο, πείτε το σας παρακαλώ  :Smile:

----------


## dleyteris

επισης αν γνωριζει καποιος τι βελτιωνει η νεα αναβαθμιση

----------


## JohnPro

Αν βρισκαμε και της ον...

----------


## zeppos

> επισης αν γνωριζει καποιος τι βελτιωνει η νεα αναβαθμιση


Θα σου πω αμέσως τι ΔΕΝ φτιάχνει.

1) Δεν φαίνεται να φτιάχνει το πρόβλημα του μενού "DHCP Client list", όπου δηλώνεις ότι η τάδε MAC θέλεις να παίρνει πάντα την τάδε IP.

2) Δεν φτιάχνει το πρόβλημα του ΝΑΤ->Virtual Server, όπου μετά από κάμποσες μέρες οι δηλωμένες πόρτες ναι μεν φαίνονται στο παραπάνω μενού αλλά σταματάνε να κάνουν forward. 

Ενώ δηλαδή στο μενού εμφανίζονται σωστά, προγράμματα όπως το PFPortChecker τις βρίσκουν κλειστές (ενώ όταν πρωτοδημιουργήθηκαν ήταν ανοικτές). Μάλιστα το πρόβλημα δεν φτιάχνει ούτε με restart ή σβήσιμο του router, αλλά χρειάζεται να απενεργοποιήσω και να ενεργοποιήσω ξανά κάποιες πόρτες, να ανοιγοκλείσω το UPnP κλπ.

3) Δεν μου φτιάχνει το ζητούμενο, δηλαδή το restricted Firewall Status του Fifa12. Σε *ΟΛΑ* τα υπόλοιπα router που έχω δοκιμάσει (Thomson, Netgear, Speedtouch, D-Link, Sagem, Philips, BaudTec κλπ) το ΜΟΝΟ που χρειαζόταν να κάνω ήταν να ενεργοποιήσω το UPnP. 

Στο !@#$ μαύρο Pirelli δεν φτιάχνει ούτε με UPnP, ούτε αν ανοίξω 500.000 διαφορετικές πόρτες για τον Origin cllient και το Fifa. Η ΜΟΝΗ λύση είναι να βγάλω σε DMZ όλο το PC.

Η μέρα που το Pirelli θα φύγει από το παράθυρο πλησιάζει...  :Evil:

----------


## _stargazer

Τα έχεις στείλει αυτά τα θέματα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη με email;

----------


## zeppos

Θεωρώ πως τα προβλήματά μου είναι τέτοιας φύσης που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ασχοληθούν ή -πολύ περισσότερο- να βρουν λύση. 

Σαν να ρωτάω πχ. γιατί δεν μου ανοίγει σωστά τις πόρτες το Steam με το Pirelli, ενώ με άλλα router δουλεύει μια χαρά. Η μόνη ρεαλιστική λύση θα ήταν να αλλάξω το ίδιο το μηχανάκι, όπως και έχω σκοπό να κάνω κάποια στιγμή (ειδικά αφού βρήκα τις ρυθμίσεις και τα password του VoIP).

Παρ' ολ' αυτά τους είχα εξηγήσει με email το πρόβλημα που έχω με το Fifa12 και ζήτησα να μου αναβαθμίσουν το f/w. Υπήρξε άμεση ανταπόκριση, με πήραν τηλέφωνο την επόμενη μέρα και τη μεθεπόμενη έκαναν το upgrade. Προφανώς δεν ανέφεραν καθόλου το Fifa και πώς θα μπορούσαν άλλωστε, δεν είναι αυτή η δουλειά τους.

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Ώστε αλλάξανε σε κάποια ρουτεράκια το firmware και τον κωδικό του cytaadmin; Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αναρωτιέμαι τι να έβαλαν αυτή την φορά...
Και ένα λίγο off topic. Αλήθεια, κανείς δεν δοκίμασε μέχρι τώρα να αντικαταστήσει το Pirelli του με έναν άλλον router, π.χ. με ένα Fritz;
Επειδή το έχω απορία αν τελικά μπορεί να δουλέψει κάτι τέτοιο, αν το έχει κάνει κανείς, θα μπορούσε να μας το πει.

----------


## billdimi

Εγώ το έχω δοκιμάσει. Το Internet λειτουργεί κανονικότατα, χωρίς καμία δυσκολία στις ρυθμίσεις του royter. Αλλά δεν λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνία σωστά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν λειτουργούν οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, λόγω mac filtering

Υπάρχει όμως ένα γενικό πρόβλημα. Αν δεν έχεις δικαιώματα administrator, στα ρούτερ της Cyta, δεν μπορείς πλέον να βρείς τους κωδικούς της voip τηλεφωνίας.

Στα πρώτα ρούτερ που έδινε η Cyta, ήταν εύκολο να ανακτήσεις τους κωδικούς αυτούς. Στα ρούτερ που δίνει όμως τώρα, είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Και στα Pirelli αλλά και στα Thomson.

Και κάτι άλλο (ίσως off-topic), αλλά πρέπει να ειπωθεί. Αν και το adslgr.com είναι το καλύτερο forum του είδους.... δεν νομίζετε ότι γενικά εμείς που προσπαθούμε να αποκτήσουμε δικαιώματα administrator στα router της Cyta, βρισκόμαστε στη φωλιά του λύκου; Γιατί ότι γράφεται εδώ, τα διαβάζουν και οι τεχνικοί της Cyta και είναι λογικό μετά από οποιαδήποτε αποκάλυψη και γνωστοποίηση κάποιου password, μετά να το αλλάζουν.

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Βρες τους κωδικούς, άλλαξε το ρουτεράκι σου και μετά η Cyta δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει τίποτα.
Από την άλλη, εφόσον η Cyta διαβάζει τα συγκεκριμένα forum, μπορείτε όλοι οι συνδρομητές της να την κράξετε που δεν σας αφήνει να αλλάξετε ρουτεράκι, σε αντίθεση με άλλους παρόχους που σου το επιτρέπουν ή στην τελική μπορείς να το κάνεις αρκετά εύκολα (όπως π.χ. στην δικιά μου περίπτωση με την HOL) και τελικά να εισακουστεί η φωνή σας.
Με λίγα λόγια, ο καταναλωτής μπορεί να διαμορφώσει την αγορά, εσείς αποφασίζετε.
Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει!

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Από την άλλη, εφόσον η Cyta διαβάζει τα συγκεκριμένα forum, μπορείτε όλοι οι συνδρομητές της να την κράξετε που δεν σας αφήνει να αλλάξετε ρουτεράκι


Όταν έκανες αίτηση στην Cyta (όχι εσύ προσωπικά γενικά αναφέρομε) η οποία Cyta ήξερες ότι θα πρέπει να έχεις μονό το δικό τους CPE.

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Καλά, τώρα ανοίγεις μεγάλο θέμα...
Πριν υπογράψεις, σου λένε ότι σου παρέχουν δικό τους εξοπλισμό δωρεάν και το αναφέρουν σαν πλεονέκτημα. Φυσικά ΔΕΝ αναφέρουν ότι δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις δικό σου.
Προφανώς και θα το γράφει στα "ψιλά γράμματα" αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει αυτό.
Σίγουρα, δεν κάνουν τίποτα παράνομο. Αλλά, άλλο πράγμα το παράνομο και άλλο το κατακριτέο.

----------


## jkoukos

> Όταν έκανες αίτηση στην Cyta (όχι εσύ προσωπικά γενικά αναφέρομε) η οποία Cyta ήξερες ότι θα πρέπει να έχεις *μονό* το δικό τους CPE.


Ξεκάθαρα που το γράφει αυτό;
Γιατί η ίδια η Cyta στην αίτηση συνδρομής γράφει:

*Spoiler:*




			6.13. Στην περίπτωση που ο τηλεπικοινωνιακός εξοπλισμός που είτε παρέχεται από την Εταιρεία ή που έχει προμηθευτεί ο Πελάτης διαθέτει δυνατότητα ασύρματης πρόσβασης, ο Πελάτης οφείλει να περιορίζει τη δυνατότητα ασύρματης πρόσβασης με τη χρήση ειδικών κωδικών κλειδώματος που παρέχονται από τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό.

7.1. Για τη λειτουργία των Υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών, η Εταιρεία δύναται να παρέχει στον Πελάτη τηλεπικοινωνιακό εξοπλισμό ή να προτείνει τηλεπικοινωνιακό εξοπλισμό τρίτων.

7.3. Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης κατά την απόλυτη κρίση του έχει προμηθευτεί εξοπλισμό από τρίτο και ο εν λόγω εξοπλισμός δεν είναι ο προτεινόμενος από την Εταιρεία, η τελευταία δεν ευθύνεται σε καμία περίπτωση για την τήρηση οποιασδήποτε προθεσμίας και εν γένει την προσήκουσα παροχή των ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών στα πλαίσια της παρούσας συμφωνίας. Ο Πελάτης ευθύνεται πλήρως για τη συμβατότητα του εν λόγω εξοπλισμού με το Δίκτυο, την εγκατάσταση και συντήρησή του, την άρση οποιωνδήποτε προβλημάτων οφείλονται στον εν λόγω
εξοπλισμό και την ενεργοποίησή του, ώστε να εκκινήσει η προθεσμία για την ενεργοποίηση των Υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών.

7.7. Οι βλάβες ή δυσλειτουργίες του Τηλεπικοινωνιακού Εξοπλισμού της Εταιρείας που παρέχεται στον Πελάτη επιδιορθώνονται από την Εταιρεία καθ’ όσον χρόνο ο εξοπλισμός παραμένει στην κυριότητά της. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, οι βλάβες ή δυσλειτουργίες επιδιορθώνονται από τον κατασκευαστή ή τον εξουσιοδοτημένο αντιπρόσωπο του ή όποιον άλλον υπεύθυνο σύμφωνα με το νόμο, με πρωτοβουλία του Πελάτη χωρίς καμία απολύτως ανάμιξη της Εταιρείας και σύμφωνα με τους όρους της σχετικής εγγύησης.

11.2. Η Εταιρεία δεν ευθύνεται για οποιαδήποτε δυσχέρεια χρήσεως των υπηρεσιών της που οφείλονται στον εξοπλισμό του Πελάτη, διαφορετικό από αυτόν που  παρέχεται από την Εταιρεία και δε φέρει οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη αντικατάστασης, συντήρησης ή αναβάθμισης του εξοπλισμού αυτού.
		


Φυσικά καταλαβαίνω την (και κάθε) Cyta αλλά τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να είναι περισσότερο ξεκάθαροι ακόμη και στα ψιλά γράμματα, δίνοντας αυτό τον περιορισμό εκ των προτέρων στην 1η σελίδα μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά.
Και τότε θα βλέπαμε πόσοι από τους υπάρχοντες πελάτες θα εγγράφονταν τελικά.

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Ευχαριστώ jkoukos που μπήκες στον κόπο να βρεις τα "ψιλά" γράμματα.
Και για όσους τα διάβασαν, προφανώς θα κατάλαβαν ότι δεν είναι απλά κατακριτέο (όπως νόμιζα) να σου λένε ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις τηλεφωνία με άλλον ρουτερ, αλλά παράνομο! Αναφέρουν ότι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό, δεν φέρουν καμία ευθύνη και χάνεις οποιαδήποτε υποστήριξη από την εταιρία (σχετικά λογικό), αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αναφέρουν ότι απαγορεύεται να το κάνεις. Και φυσικά, δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η χρήση κωδικών για την τηλεφωνία, το οποίο είναι το βασικό πρόβλημα σε μια τέτοια αλλαγή.
Και για να μην νομίζει κανείς ότι κάνω μαύρη διαφήμιση προς την Cyta, τα ίδια πάνω κάτω ισχύουν και για την HOL που χρησιμοποιώ και πολύ πιθανό και για άλλους παρόχους. Το ρεζουμέ της υπόθεσης είναι, ότι μας πουλάνε τρέλλα βασιζόμενοι στην ανοχή μας και στην ανάγκη όλων μας για επικοινωνία, αλλά καλό είναι τουλάχιστον να γνωρίζουμε τι πραγματικά ισχύει και μέχρι που φτάνουν τα δικαιώματα του καταναλωτή.

----------


## billdimi

Το μόνο που γράφει η σύμβαση είναι ότι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό, δεν σε παρέχουν πλέον υποστήριξη. Στο κάτω-κάτω τι άλλο μπορούν να μας κάνουν;

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, κάποιος που έχει τις γνώσεις για να βάλει δικό του router, σίγουρα δεν χρειάζεται τεχνική υποστήριξη από τη Cyta, εκτός κι αν παρουσιαστεί κάποια βλάβη στο δίκτυο. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση βάζουμε το δικό τους router για μερικές ημέρες μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα και μετά ξαναβάζουμε το δικό μας. Που είναι το πρόβλημα;

Και αφού θέλουν να παίζουν κρυφτούλι, αυτοί θα χιλιοκλειδώνουν τα router τους και μεις θα τα ξεκλειδώνουμε. Πουθενά στη σύμβαση δεν αναφέρεται ότι απαγορεύεται να ξεκλειδώνεις το router. Για να μην αναφερθώ στο θέμα των προσωπικών δεδομένων που περιέχονται στο router.... που αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχουμε το δικαίωμα να έχουμε απεριόριστη και ανεμπόδιστη πρόσβαση σε αυτά.

----------


## zeppos

> Εγώ το έχω δοκιμάσει. Το Internet λειτουργεί κανονικότατα, χωρίς καμία δυσκολία στις ρυθμίσεις του royter. Αλλά δεν λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνία σωστά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν λειτουργούν οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, λόγω mac filtering
> 
> Υπάρχει όμως ένα γενικό πρόβλημα. Αν δεν έχεις δικαιώματα administrator, στα ρούτερ της Cyta, δεν μπορείς πλέον να βρείς τους κωδικούς της voip τηλεφωνίας.
> 
> Στα πρώτα ρούτερ που έδινε η Cyta, ήταν εύκολο να ανακτήσεις τους κωδικούς αυτούς. Στα ρούτερ που δίνει όμως τώρα, είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Και στα Pirelli αλλά και στα Thomson.


Το MAC filtering όμως μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί πολύ εύκολα μέσω spoofing από το νεό router. Πλέον τα περισσότερα σύγχρονα router υποστηρίζουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα (πόσο μάλλον αν μιλάμε και για VoIP μηχανάκια που συνήθως είναι πάνω από το μέσο όρο των απλών "router").

Στην πράξη όμως το έχει δοκιμάσει αυτό κανένας αν δουλεύει; Γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ να αλλάξω το Pirelli μου. Πρόλαβα και τράβηξα τα VoIP passwords πριν αλλάξουν τον κωδικό του admin. Υπάρχει κανα μηχανάκι που γενικώς προτείνεται; (σε λογικά λεφτά, μην μου πείτε κανα Draytek των 300 ευρώ  :Razz: )

----------


## jkoukos

Σε κάποιο μεταχειρισμένο Fritz 7140 (που γίνεται και 7170) των ~30€ ίσως;

----------


## billdimi

> Το MAC filtering όμως μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί πολύ εύκολα μέσω spoofing από το νεό router. Πλέον τα περισσότερα σύγχρονα router υποστηρίζουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα (πόσο μάλλον αν μιλάμε και για VoIP μηχανάκια που συνήθως είναι πάνω από το μέσο όρο των απλών "router").
> 
> Στην πράξη όμως το έχει δοκιμάσει αυτό κανένας αν δουλεύει; Γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ να αλλάξω το Pirelli μου. Πρόλαβα και τράβηξα τα VoIP passwords πριν αλλάξουν τον κωδικό του admin. Υπάρχει κανα μηχανάκι που γενικώς προτείνεται; (σε λογικά λεφτά, μην μου πείτε κανα Draytek των 300 ευρώ )



Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να βάλω fritz!box και τίποτε άλλο. Στα fritz, το MAC spoofing δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολη υπόθεση. Γιαυτό αναφέρομαι παραπάνω, ότι προσπάθησα και δεν δούλεψε. Απ' όσο θυμάμαι πάντως, στο forum κάποιος είχε αναφέρει ότι άλλαξε το router της Cyta με άλλο που είχε δυνατότητα MAC spoofing, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα αυτή τη στιγμή να βρώ το σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Αντιθέτως, το MAC spoofing σε Fritz είναι αρκετά απλή υπόθεση, απλώς δεν είναι μόνιμη-μόνιμη λύση (δεν βρίσκω καλύτερη ορολογία). Την διαδικασία την περιγράφω εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=547909
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας διαβάσει όλη την σελίδα γιατί πρόσθεσα μία διόρθωση.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το MAC spoofing, δουλεύει μια χαρά, απλώς προϋποθέτει ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις Freetz.
Από κει και πέρα, υπάρχει και μόνιμη-μόνιμη λύση, η οποία δεν χρειάζεται Freetz. Αλλά αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι θα γράψεις πάνω στον bootloader και σε περίπτωση που γίνει 1 byte λάθος, τότε καταλήγεις με ένα τούβλο! Οπότε δεν το συνιστώ για οποιονδήποτε δεν έχει JTAG καλώδιο και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις.

----------


## jkoukos

Για το Fritz βρήκα και αυτή τη λύση από έναν Βρετανό (τουλάχιστον στο 7270), που ουσιαστικά γράφει ότι πρώτα βάζεις ένα παλαιότερο firmware που είχε τη δυνατότητα να ορίσεις την MAC και στη συνέχεια, αφού κάνεις όλες τις ρυθμίσεις περνώντας το τελευταίο firmware, δουλεύει κανονικά.
Κάποια δοκιμή δεν βλάπτει.

----------


## billdimi

> Αντιθέτως, το MAC spoofing σε Fritz είναι αρκετά απλή υπόθεση, απλώς δεν είναι μόνιμη-μόνιμη λύση (δεν βρίσκω καλύτερη ορολογία). Την διαδικασία την περιγράφω εδώ:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=547909
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας διαβάσει όλη την σελίδα γιατί πρόσθεσα μία διόρθωση.
> Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το MAC spoofing, δουλεύει μια χαρά, απλώς προϋποθέτει ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις Freetz.
> Από κει και πέρα, υπάρχει και μόνιμη-μόνιμη λύση, η οποία δεν χρειάζεται Freetz. Αλλά αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι θα γράψεις πάνω στον bootloader και σε περίπτωση που γίνει 1 byte λάθος, τότε καταλήγεις με ένα τούβλο! Οπότε δεν το συνιστώ για οποιονδήποτε δεν έχει JTAG καλώδιο και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις.


Έχω διαβάζει αυτό που έχεις γράψει. Αλλά το θέμα είναι να γίνεται μόνιμη η αλλαγή. Πάλι από δικό σου θέμα διάβασα ότι με το freetz μέσω του αρχείου rc.custom μπορεί να γίνει μόνιμη η αλλαγή (δηλαδή ακόμη και μετά από επανεκίνηση να μπαίνει η αλλαγμένη MAC), αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω compile το freetz. Κάπου με κολλάει (εκεί που προσπαθεί να κάνει download το busybox). Θα σε ρωτήσω στο θέμα με τον αντίστοιχο οδηγό που έχεις κάνει.

----------


## billdimi

> Αντιθέτως, το MAC spoofing σε Fritz είναι αρκετά απλή υπόθεση, απλώς δεν είναι μόνιμη-μόνιμη λύση (δεν βρίσκω καλύτερη ορολογία). Την διαδικασία την περιγράφω εδώ:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=547909
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας διαβάσει όλη την σελίδα γιατί πρόσθεσα μία διόρθωση.
> Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το MAC spoofing, δουλεύει μια χαρά, απλώς προϋποθέτει ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις Freetz.


Στον οδηγό που δημοσίευσες σχετικά με το Freetz, σε κάνω μια ερώτηση. Αν θέλεις ρίξε μια ματιά... Ευχαριστώ




> Από κει και πέρα, υπάρχει και μόνιμη-μόνιμη λύση, η οποία δεν χρειάζεται Freetz. Αλλά αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι θα γράψεις πάνω στον bootloader και σε περίπτωση που γίνει 1 byte λάθος, τότε καταλήγεις με ένα τούβλο! Οπότε δεν το συνιστώ για οποιονδήποτε δεν έχει JTAG καλώδιο και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις.


Με πολύ λίγη βοήθεια είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα καταφέρω, αν μου πεις που μπορώ να βρώ ένα JTAG καλώδιο (μήπως από το ebay?) και αν δεν χρειάζεται κάποια άλλη ειδική συσκευή (όπως π.χ. ανάγνωσης και εγγραφής rom), γιατί παλιότερα είχα διαβάσει ότι για να αλλάξεις mac στο fritz, πρέπει να ξεκολλήσεις το ολοκληρωμένο (rom), να το διαβάσεις, να αλλάξεις τη mac και το checksum, να το ξαναγράψεις και να το ξανακολλήσεις.
Αν δεν σου είναι κόπος να μου πεις πως μπορεί να γίνει με το JTAG, (έστω και με πμ) θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Για να μην γεμίζουμε το thread της Cyta με οδηγίες για Fritz, σου έστειλα pm.
Για λοιπές απορίες, στο αντίστοιχο thread.

----------


## infide1

Μου ήρθε η γραμμή VDSL2 με P.RG AV4202N (Pirelli) Το username των τεχνικών είναι CytaAdmRes Μπορεί να μου στείλει κάποιος σε pm τις ρυθμίσεις sip? Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι εισερχόμενες κλείσεις, μόνο οι εξερχόμενες.

----------


## billdimi

> Μου ήρθε η γραμμή VDSL2 με P.RG AV4202N (Pirelli) Το username των τεχνικών είναι CytaAdmRes Μπορεί να μου στείλει κάποιος σε pm τις ρυθμίσεις sip? Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι εισερχόμενες κλείσεις, μόνο οι εξερχόμενες.


Και πιο είναι το password?

----------


## infide1

Δεν το ξέρω. Το username το είδα από το log. Θα στείλει κανεις τα στοιχεία για το sip?

----------


## billdimi

> Δεν το ξέρω. Το username το είδα από το log. Θα στείλει κανεις τα στοιχεία για το sip?



Τα στοιχεία για το SIP Μόνο εσύ μπορείς να τα βρείς γιατί είναι καταχωρημένα μέσα στο δικό σου Router που δεν έχει κανένας άλλος πρόσβαση παρά μόνο εσύ αν ξέρεις το password για το παραπάνω username που έγραψες

----------


## infide1

Αυτό βοηθάει;
(admin
    (user
      (0
        (username(CytaAdmRes))
        (password(&a8;&27;&13;&91;&98;&17; &d9 :Wink: )
        (full_name(Administrator))
        (email())
        (permissions
          (mgt(1))
          (fs(1))
          (ssl_vpn(1))
          (lan_acc(1))
          (wan_acc(1))
        )
        (notify_level
          (0(15))
          (1(15))
        )
        (group(0))
        (8021x_port_auth(none))
        (directory(1))
      )
      (1
        (password(&b9;mc&b1;&a9;&1d;T&dd :Wink: )
        (full_name(user))
        (username(cytauser))
        (group(0))
        (permissions
          (lan_acc(1))
          (usr(1))
          (wan_acc(1))
          (ftp(1))
          (fs(1))
          (ipp(1))
        )

----------


## zeppos

Όπως είπα και πριν λίγες σελίδες, ο σκοπός είναι να βρούμε το *νέο* admin password του Pirelli (το οποιο φαντάζομαι θα είναι ίδιο σε όλους).

Από εκεί και πέρα το να βρεθεί το SIP password (και οι ρυθμίσεις του) είναι πολύ εύκολο.

----------


## akouris

Any news σχετικά με το admin password για το μαύρο Pirelli?

----------


## axaios

Παιδιά αν έχει κανείς το νέο pass ας το κάνει μια "pass"α γιατί ψάχνω τους κωδικούς για το voip και θέλω να το δοκιμάσω με mac spooofing.

----------


## trkostas

TO Ψάχνω και εγω , το παλιο του dimarko δεν λειτουργει πλέον. εαν καποιoς το ξερει και δεν του κανει κοπο ασ μου στειλει PM..

thanks

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Κάντε υπομονή 1-2 μέρες, έρχεται τέρμα full οδηγός για να το βρει όποιος έχει όρεξη και μεράκι  :Wink:

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, μόλις ανέβασα οδηγό στο αντίστοιχο τμήμα του site, με όνομα "Παίξτε με τα Pirelli P.RG A4201G και Netfaster IAD 2!".
Περιγράφει την διαδικασία ανάγνωσης και εγγραφής της flash, χρησιμοποιώντας αντάπτορα RS232 to TTL.
Για τους μερακλήδες  :Wink:

----------


## jason22

Μπραβο σου Marko!
Πολυ καλη δουλεια.  :One thumb up:

----------


## gorath

> TO Ψάχνω και εγω , το παλιο του dimarko δεν λειτουργει πλέον. εαν καποιoς το ξερει και δεν του κανει κοπο ασ μου στειλει PM..
> 
> thanks


Ένα PM και σε μένα παιδιά σας παρακαλώ

----------


## cybegar

Μήπως τελικά βρέθηκε το password για τον CytaAdmRes? Αν το έχει κάποιος στείλτε ένα PM παρακαλώ.

----------


## zeppos

παρομοίως...

----------


## dino_sauro00

Γειά σας παιδιά

Φοβερό το thread! Το ακολούθησα όλο με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Δεν έχω πάει ακόμα στη Cyta αλλά το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά. Όσον αφορά το Pirelli, γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με το WRT54GL με επάνω το DDWRT (αφού εννοείται έχει ξεκλειδωθεί -- και παρεπιπτόντως αν γνωρίζει κανείς τους κωδικούς ας ρίξει ένα pm)?
Είναι κρίμα να πετάξω τέτοιο router για να βάλω τη μάπα της Pirelli

----------


## zeppos

Το Pirelli προφανώς και μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από οποιοδήποτε router σε ό,τι αφορά το Internet. 

Tο θέμα είναι αν το εναλλακτικό router θα έχει και δυνατότητες για VoIP (που το WRT54GL δεν έχει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία, τότε μπορείς να βάλεις το router σου άφοβα. 

Στην περίπτωση όμως που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις και το VoIP της Cyta, θα πρέπει πρώτα να "σπάσεις" το admin password του Pirelli, ώστε να βρεις τις ρυθμίσεις για το SIP account και -κυρίως- το σχετικό password (οι ρυθμίσεις αυτές θεωρούνται απόρρητες απ' τη Cyta και δεν δίνονται στους τελικούς χρήστες).

Προσωπικά αντικατέστησα πριν λίγες μέρες το !@$#Pirelli με ένα Vigor2700vg και βρήκα την υγειά μου.

----------


## dino_sauro00

Σ'ευχαριστώ zeppos για την απάντηση. Όντως το WRT δεν έχει πόρτες VOIP 
(αν και το firmware υποστηρίζει voip), είχα όμως και ένα ΑΤΑ που σκεφτόμουν να χρησιμοποιήσω αλλά τελικά μάλλον δεν αξίζει τη φασαρία. 
Συνεπώς για την ώρα μένω έτσι, αν περάσω cyta θα δοκιμάσω να ξεκλειδώσω το router και από 'κει και πέρα βλέπουμε. 
Πάντως το 2700 που έχεις είναι όντως πολύ ωραίο και μιας και η μόνη περίπτωση να μείνω με την πατάτα της Pirelli είναι να μην καταφέρω να το ξεκλειδώσω, αρχίζω ήδη να κοιτάω κατα Draytek μεριά (ειδικά κάποια από τα ανώτερα της μοντέλα είναι άλλο πράγμα!!!)

----------


## nickaros

sorry  για το offtopic μηπως ξερετε στο μαυρο pirelli που βλεπω το uptime?

----------


## vanadium

Και σε μένα ένα pm παρακαλώ...

----------


## bebakos11

αν μπορεις θα ηθελα και εγω

----------


## Johnny Greek

Εαν κάποιος έχει βρει το νεο pass για το 1.27 firmware καντε ενα pm pls  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jimis

Βασικα ποσταρετε το εδω.Η μηπως δεν πρεπει? :Sorry:

----------


## nickaros

> sorry  για το offtopic μηπως ξερετε στο μαυρο pirelli που βλεπω το uptime?


Παιδια δεν ξερει κανεις να μου απαντησει?  :Sorry:

----------


## zeppos

Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή στο Pirelli, τουλάχιστον όχι στο μενού του χρήστη "cytauser". 

Η μόνη εναλλακτική λύση μάλλον είναι το Security Log, στο Status.

----------


## Nik0s

> Γειά σας παιδιά
> 
> Φοβερό το thread! Το ακολούθησα όλο με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Δεν έχω πάει ακόμα στη Cyta αλλά το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά. Όσον αφορά το Pirelli, γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με το WRT54GL με επάνω το DDWRT (αφού εννοείται έχει ξεκλειδωθεί -- και παρεπιπτόντως αν γνωρίζει κανείς τους κωδικούς ας ρίξει ένα pm)?
> Είναι κρίμα να πετάξω τέτοιο router για να βάλω τη μάπα της Pirelli


Αντικατάσταση ΔΕΝ γίνεται γιατί πολύ απλά το WRT δεν έχει modem. Η λύση είναι απλή και την εφαρμόζω χρόνια με DD-WRT:

Θα ζητήσεις από την cyta να σου γυρίσει το pirelli σε bridge mode (το κάνουν, μας έχοτν ενημερώσει επίσημα, ότι και να σου πουν επέμεινε), θα το βάλεις στο ίδιο subnet με το router και το lan σου (για να μπορείς να το βλέπεις) και θα σετάρεις το ddwrt ως PPPOE client. Απλά και όμορφα. Το pirelli θα είναι μόνο το modem του ddwrt και θα σου παρέχει τηλεφωνία.

----------


## m0rales

> Εαν κάποιος έχει βρει το νεο pass για το 1.27 firmware καντε ενα pm pls 
> Ευχαριστώ



ναι όποιος το βρει με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα  :Sad:

----------


## dino_sauro00

> Αντικατάσταση ΔΕΝ γίνεται γιατί πολύ απλά το WRT δεν έχει modem. Η λύση είναι απλή και την εφαρμόζω χρόνια με DD-WRT:
> 
> Θα ζητήσεις από την cyta να σου γυρίσει το pirelli σε bridge mode (το κάνουν, μας έχοτν ενημερώσει επίσημα, ότι και να σου πουν επέμεινε), θα το βάλεις στο ίδιο subnet με το router και το lan σου (για να μπορείς να το βλέπεις) και θα σετάρεις το ddwrt ως PPPOE client. Απλά και όμορφα. Το pirelli θα είναι μόνο το modem του ddwrt και θα σου παρέχει τηλεφωνία.


Σ'ευχαριστώ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ Nik0s. Πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία καθώς δεν ήξερα οτι η Cyta επέτρεπε την αλλαγή σε bridge mode. Από οτι φαίνεται το wrt μου έχει κάποια χρόνια ζωής ακόμα. Να υποθέσω οτι ξεκλειδώνοντας το μπακατelli δε χρειάζεται καν να ζητήσεις από τη cyta να σου κάνει την αλλαγή. Την κάνεις και μόνος σου!

----------


## rmxs

> Σ'ευχαριστώ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ Nik0s. Πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία καθώς δεν ήξερα οτι η Cyta επέτρεπε την αλλαγή σε bridge mode. Από οτι φαίνεται το wrt μου έχει κάποια χρόνια ζωής ακόμα. Να υποθέσω οτι ξεκλειδώνοντας το μπακατelli δε χρειάζεται καν να ζητήσεις από τη cyta να σου κάνει την αλλαγή. Την κάνεις και μόνος σου!


Ακόμα και τώρα μπορείς να την κάνεις.

Θα πάς στο VC1 και στις ρυθμίσεις θα το κάνεις bridging mode.

Το έχω κάνει και δουλευει.
Υπάρχει και μία επιλογή εκεί που αλλάζεις τον κωδικό του router να σου επιτρέπει το PPPoe κάνε και αυτό enable

----------


## Nik0s

> Ακόμα και τώρα μπορείς να την κάνεις.
> 
> Θα πάς στο VC1 και στις ρυθμίσεις θα το κάνεις bridging mode.
> 
> Το έχω κάνει και δουλευει.
> Υπάρχει και μία επιλογή εκεί που αλλάζεις τον κωδικό του router να σου επιτρέπει το PPPoe κάνε και αυτό enable


Όντως, δεν το είχα ψάξει, γίνεται και από non-admin accout από το VC απευθυείας. 

Πάντως από μια firmware και μετά υποστηρίζεται στο Pirelli από ότι είχα ενημερωθεί από τη CYTA, γι' αυτό περέπεμψα κατευθείαν εκεί.

Παρέλειψα να πω ότι για να βλέπεις το modem στο lan σου, θα το μπριζώσεις ΚΑΙ στο lan του router (δηλαδή 2 καλώδια, WAN router -> LAN1 modem και LAN1 router->LAN2 modem). Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το WAN interface του ddrwt θα σηκωθεί με την external IP σου και δεν θα υπάρχει route για το modem από το WAN. Αν το κάνεις αυτό θα πρέπει να κλείσεις και το DHCP στο modem (αφού λογικά θα χρησιμοποειήσεις τον DHCP του ddwrt)

----------


## dino_sauro00

Παιδιά να 'στε καλά. Ως συνήθως φοβερή βοήθεια. Nik0s για το bridging το έχω έτσι και τώρα στο modem (2 καλώδια) οπότε στην ουσία δε θα αλλάξω τιποτα στο setup μου (το modem ήταν ένα τρισάθλιο της Netgear οπότε θα χαρώ κιόλας που θα το πουλάρω  :Smile:  )

----------


## Mpilakos

μήπως ξέρουμε τον κωδικο απο ThomsonD82684??
θελω να μπω μεσα στο ρουτερ του....

----------


## XPHSTOS29

> μήπως ξέρουμε τον κωδικο απο ThomsonD82684??
> θελω να μπω μεσα στο ρουτερ του....


Βαζεις ενα καλωδιο δικτυου και μπαινεις στην σελιδα του ρουτερ και το βρισκεις.

----------


## SkyNet

> Όντως, δεν το είχα ψάξει, γίνεται και από non-admin accout από το VC απευθυείας. 
> 
> Πάντως από μια firmware και μετά υποστηρίζεται στο Pirelli από ότι είχα ενημερωθεί από τη CYTA, γι' αυτό περέπεμψα κατευθείαν εκεί.
> 
> Παρέλειψα να πω ότι για να βλέπεις το modem στο lan σου, θα το μπριζώσεις ΚΑΙ στο lan του router (δηλαδή 2 καλώδια, WAN router -> LAN1 modem και LAN1 router->LAN2 modem). Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το WAN interface του ddrwt θα σηκωθεί με την external IP σου και δεν θα υπάρχει route για το modem από το WAN. Αν το κάνεις αυτό θα πρέπει να κλείσεις και το DHCP στο modem (αφού λογικά θα χρησιμοποειήσεις τον DHCP του ddwrt)


Αν και λίγο off-topic (καθώς δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο topic με συγκεντρωμένη την πληροφορία για το pass-through - ίσως κάποιος admin να θέλει να τα μεταφέρει κάπου) κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω:

1) Θα πρέπει το άλλο router λογικά να είναι στο ίδιο subnet με διαφορετική IP για να δουλέψει ή δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο?
2) Η ρύθμιση στο Pirelli είναι στο WAN -> ATM PVC -> VC1 και εκεί στο ATM protocol αντί για PPPoE επιλέγουμε 1483 Bridging, σωστά?
3) Αφότου γίνουν τα παραπάνω θα πρέπει ο PPPoE client να βρίσκεται στο router που κάνει passthrough?
4) Το web interface του Pirelli χάνεται μετά τα παραπάνω?
5) Δεν βρήκα κάπου να απενεργοποιείται το DHCP Server του Pirelli, γνωρίζει κάποιος πως γίνεται?

----------


## kanonias

> Αν και λίγο off-topic (καθώς δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο topic με συγκεντρωμένη την πληροφορία για το pass-through - ίσως κάποιος admin να θέλει να τα μεταφέρει κάπου) κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω:
> 
> 1) Θα πρέπει το άλλο router λογικά να είναι στο ίδιο subnet με διαφορετική IP για να δουλέψει ή δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο?
> 2) Η ρύθμιση στο Pirelli είναι στο WAN -> ATM PVC -> VC1 και εκεί στο ATM protocol αντί για PPPoE επιλέγουμε 1483 Bridging, σωστά?
> 3) Αφότου γίνουν τα παραπάνω θα πρέπει ο PPPoE client να βρίσκεται στο router που κάνει passthrough?
> 4) Το web interface του Pirelli χάνεται μετά τα παραπάνω?
> 5) Δεν βρήκα κάπου να απενεργοποιείται το DHCP Server του Pirelli, γνωρίζει κάποιος πως γίνεται?



Απόσο κατάλαβα θέλεις να κάνεις Bridge.
A. Πρώτα θα πάς στην Καρτέλα Lan εκεί θα δώσεις την ip που θές να έχει το Router και πιο κάτω θα κάνεις το DHCP disable
B. Θα πας WAN-> ATM PVC -> VC1 και θα επιλέξεις 1483bridging και θα πατήσεις save

Απο εκείνη την στιγμή και μετά δεν θα μπορείς να μπεις μέσα στο modem .

----------


## TearDrop

Εχω το μαύρο pirelli και έχω να το κουμπώσω πάνω στη γραμμή πάνω απο 6 μήνες. Λογικά έχει το παλιό fw και ισχύει ο κωδικός που είχε δοθεί στα πρώτα posts.

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως θα τραβήξω κωδικούς για τηλεφωνία? Εχω ενα Vigor 2700vg και θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό. Αν δεν γίνεται να αναφερθεί εδώ, με ενα pm.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## zeppos

Εφόσον στο router σου ισχύει ο παλιός κωδικός του admin, μπες με αυτόν και κάνε ένα backup το configuration. Θα δημιουργηθεί ένα αρχείο .bin, το οποιο μπορείς να διαβάσεις με εφαρμογές όπως το routerpassview.

Αφού ανοίξεις το παραπάνω αρχείο, κοίτα κοντά στη γραμμή που αναφέρεται ο αριθμός του τηλεφώνου σου και θα βρεις τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας σε plaintext. Μαζί με τον κωδικό, σημείωσε κάπου και τις υπόλοιπες ρυθμίσεις του SIP account του Pirelli, γιατί θα χρειαστούν για το σετάρισμα του 2700vg.

----------


## Nik0s

> Αν και λίγο off-topic (καθώς δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο topic με συγκεντρωμένη την πληροφορία για το pass-through - ίσως κάποιος admin να θέλει να τα μεταφέρει κάπου) κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω:
> 
> 1) Θα πρέπει το άλλο router λογικά να είναι στο ίδιο subnet με διαφορετική IP για να δουλέψει ή δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο?
> 2) Η ρύθμιση στο Pirelli είναι στο WAN -> ATM PVC -> VC1 και εκεί στο ATM protocol αντί για PPPoE επιλέγουμε 1483 Bridging, σωστά?
> 3) Αφότου γίνουν τα παραπάνω θα πρέπει ο PPPoE client να βρίσκεται στο router που κάνει passthrough?
> 4) Το web interface του Pirelli χάνεται μετά τα παραπάνω?
> 5) Δεν βρήκα κάπου να απενεργοποιείται το DHCP Server του Pirelli, γνωρίζει κάποιος πως γίνεται?


1) Όχι για να δουλέψει αλλά για να βλέπεις το modem στο δίκτυο. Για την ακρίβεια θα πρέπει να βάλεις και δεύτερο καλώδιο μεταξύ των δύο routers (γιατί το πρώτο θα περνάει απλώς το bridge στο wan του internal router, ενώ το δευτερο θα ενώνει τα lan των δύο συσκευών. Επειδή το modem σου θα είναι σε bridge, το lan του θα είναι στην ουσία management interface.
2) + 3) Ναί και Ναί
4) Σε παραπέμπω στο 1)
5) Θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου πω

----------


## zeppos

Σχετικά με το 5, ο DHCP server σίγουρα κλείνει αλλά δεν θυμάμαι από ποιό μενού. Μου φαίνεται είναι από το "LAN".

----------


## TearDrop

> Εφόσον στο router σου ισχύει ο παλιός κωδικός του admin, μπες με αυτόν και κάνε ένα backup το configuration. Θα δημιουργηθεί ένα αρχείο .bin, το οποιο μπορείς να διαβάσεις με εφαρμογές όπως το routerpassview.
> 
> Αφού ανοίξεις το παραπάνω αρχείο, κοίτα κοντά στη γραμμή που αναφέρεται ο αριθμός του τηλεφώνου σου και θα βρεις τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας σε plaintext. Μαζί με τον κωδικό, σημείωσε κάπου και τις υπόλοιπες ρυθμίσεις του SIP account του Pirelli, γιατί θα χρειαστούν για το σετάρισμα του 2700vg.


OK το έκανα, βρήκα τον κωδικό και τις ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν κάνει το 2700vg registration με τίποτα. Πρέπει να αλλάξω και την mac address? Επίσης, στις ρυθμίσεις VOIP του draytek δεν έχει επιλογή για να ορίσω ξεχωριστό outbound και inbound proxy.. με αυτό τι κάνουμε?

----------


## zeppos

Ναι, καλό θα ήταν να αλλάξεις και τη MAC μέσω του μενού "Internet Access -> PPPoE/PPPoA -> Specify a MAC Address". Θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις την *WAN* MAC του Pirelli σου. Δεν έχω βρει συγκεκριμένη απάντηση αν η αλλαγή αυτή είναι απαραίτητη. Ίσως αν αφήσεις ανοιχτό το Vigor για κάμποσες ώρες να συνδεθεί ούτως ή άλλως (αν η Cyta κάνει refresh), πάντως εγώ δεν έκατσα να περιμένω και άλλαξα τη MAC αμέσως.

Για proxy θα δηλώσεις τη διεύθυνση που βρήκες στο Pirelli και ξεκινάει από *sbg* (μην τα λέμε κι όλα...) και θα τικάρεις το κουτάκι με τίτλο "Act as an outbound proxy". 

Αυτά αρκούν για να γίνει το SIP registration. Πολλές φορές το πολυπόθητο "Status: R" αργεί να εμφανιστεί αλλά αυτό δεν θα πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί. Είτε πατά συνέχεια refresh, είτε δοκίμασε να πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο και θα δεις ότι ο λογαριασμός θα γίνει αμέσως registered. Με τις default ρυθμίσεις του 2700vg λογικά δεν θα έχεις τον συνηθισμένο off-hook τόνο της χώρας μας, αλλά ένα συνεχόμενο "τουτ". Αυτό μπορείς να το αλλάξεις αν σκαλίσεις λίγο τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις και τις κάνεις περίπου έτσι.

*edit*: Κάτι πολύ σημαντικό που το ξέχασα... Στο μενού που ορίζεις proxy/username/password/κλπ, το "Register via" θα πρέπει να οριστεί στην επιλογή "PVC". Το λέω αυτό, γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά οι συνηθισμένες εκδόσεις firmware του 2700vg δεν παρέχουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα (παρά μόνο "LAN/WAN"). Για να δουλέψει το Vigor στα PVCs 8/35 και 8/41 *ταυτόχρονα* (δηλ. Internet *και* VoIP) θα πρέπει να έχει ένα beta firmware που γενικά δεν πολυκυκλοφορεί στο Internet. Τουλάχιστον εγώ μόνο έτσι κατάφερα να σετάρω σωστά το Vigor μου και δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν που να τα έχει καταφέρει με τα official firmware.

----------


## TearDrop

Αν και παιδεύτηκα αρκετά (λόγω του firmware) τελικά όλα ΟΚ. Εχω τηλεφωνία πλέον με το Vigor 2700. Παίζουν κανονικά εισερχόμενες-εξερχόμενες.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

ΥΓ. Με ποιον codec παίζεις? Δοκιμάζω τώρα και δε μου φαίνεται να έχουν κάποια διαφορά (τουλάχιστον εμφανή)

----------


## zeppos

Δοκίμασα και τον G711 (uncompressed@64kbps) και τον G729 (8kbps). Προσωπικά δεν κατάλαβα μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ τους. Αφού η Cyta υποστηρίζει και τους 2 codecs, προτίμησα τον πρώτο.

----------


## Nik0s

> Σχετικά με το 5, ο DHCP server σίγουρα κλείνει αλλά δεν θυμάμαι από ποιό μενού. Μου φαίνεται είναι από το "LAN".


Ναι όντως είναι στο LAN από το αρχικό μενού, 3 επιλογή κάτω από local ip/netmask

----------


## SkyNet

Τελικά το κατάφερα να δουλέψει με pass-through.

Τα βήματα σε λίγες γραμμές για όποιον θέλει να το κάνει:

1) Disable to DHCP στο Pirelli (LAN - κάτω από το Local IP/Netmask)
2) (Προεραιτικά) Αλλαγή ip του Pirelli (προτιμητέα στο ίδιο subnet) - προσωπικά το άλλαξα σε 192.168.1.2 προκειμένου το κύριο πλέον router μου να είναι πάλι 192.168.1.1
3) Enable PPPoE passthrough από το System -> Password Settings
4) Enable Bridging mode: WAN -> ATM PVC -> VC1 και εκεί στο ATM protocol αντί για PPPoE επιλέγουμε 1483 Bridging
5) Ρύθμιση του PPPoE client στο 2o router με τα username / password
6) (Προεραιτικό) Ενεργοποίηση DHCP στο άλλο router που λειτουργεί ως κύριο (ξεκινήστε το pool από το 192.168.1.10 just in case)
6) Ενσύρματη καλωδίωση από το LAN1 του Pirelli στο WAN του Router
7) Ενσύρματη καλωδίωση από το LAN2 του Pirelli στο LAN μας (αν και προσωπικά αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα στο δικό μου LAN καθώς το IF του Pirelli πότε ανοίγει πότε δεν ανοίγει...)

Restart και όλα (λογικά) θα λειτουργήσουν.
Αντιμετωπίζω 2-3 προβλήματα τα οποία θέλω να τα κοιτάξω λίγο παραπάνω. Συγκεκριμένα:
1) Το Pirelli δείχνει ότι είναι πολλές φορές unreachable
2) Η ταχύτητα δείχνει μικρότερη αν και επιφυλάσσομαι για τα αντίστοιχα test
3) Δεν ανοίγουν οι πόρτες από το κύριο πλεον router με το UPnP του

----------


## loupasmi

Καλησπέρα.

Εμένα δε μου δουλεύουν τα username και password στο pirelli το μάυρο (ADB) κάνω κάτι λάθος??

----------


## SkyNet

Είναι τα ίδια που μπαίνεις στο my.cyta.gr

----------


## _stargazer

> 1) Το Pirelli δείχνει ότι είναι πολλές φορές unreachable


Δες εάν με 
arp -a   στο pc σου εμφανίζει την ip και τη mac address του router.
Εάν όχι πρόσθεσέ τη με 
arp -s 192.168.1.2 00-00-00-00-00-00 (όπου 00-00-00-00-00-00 η αντίστοιχη mac)

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Καλησπέρα.
> Εμένα δε μου δουλεύουν τα username και password στο pirelli το μάυρο (ADB) κάνω κάτι λάθος??





> Είναι τα ίδια που μπαίνεις στο my.cyta.gr


Για να μπείς στο ρούτερ είναι cytauser/cytauser.

----------


## san

γεια σας,
τελικα εχει βρεθει ο κωδικος για να μπεις στο router ως admin ?

μπορω να βαλω στο συγκεκτριμενο router (με τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα) στο "phone 2" ρυθμισεις απο αλλο voip παροχο ; ( ως cytauser δεν μπορώ )

----------


## cirrus

Θα πρότεινα σε όσους έχουνε ακόμη το γνωστό password για τον cytaadmin να κάνουν disable το VC3 (που μάλλον χρησιμοποιείτε για το TR69).
Το καινούργιο admin username για το pirelli είναι το: CytaAdmRes.

----------


## jbolakakis

> Θα πρότεινα σε όσους έχουνε ακόμη το γνωστό password για τον cytaadmin να κάνουν disable το VC3 (που μάλλον χρησιμοποιείτε για το TR69).
> Το καινούργιο admin username για το pirelli είναι το: CytaAdmRes.



Παιδιά αν έχει κανείς το pass θα ήθελα ένα pm.
Θέλω να αλλάξω την ip του.
Αν πάρω τηλέφωνο στην Cyta μπορούν να μου το αλλάξουν???
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasman15

> Θα πρότεινα σε όσους έχουνε ακόμη το γνωστό password για τον cytaadmin να κάνουν disable το VC3 (που μάλλον χρησιμοποιείτε για το TR69).
> Το καινούργιο admin username για το pirelli είναι το: CytaAdmRes.


το pass γνωριζει καποιος?

----------


## johnfree

μου κανανε update to router απο την cyta και τωρα εχω την εκδοση:
Runtime Code Version:   *1.35S-Y* (Jul 23 2012 16:18:55)

----------


## Jimmys01

> μου κανανε update to router απο την cyta και τωρα εχω την εκδοση:
> Runtime Code Version:   *1.35S-Y* (Jul 23 2012 16:18:55)


Παρομοιος...
Κανεις PM το CytaAdmRes κωδικό?

----------


## zeppos

Ο κωδικός πάντως παρέμεινε ο ίδιος...

----------


## Highker

> Ο κωδικός πάντως παρέμεινε ο ίδιος...


σιγουρα? εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? το παλαιο κωδικο με το username: CytaAdmRes   ???

----------


## zeppos

Ναι. Μέχρι πριν 3 μέρες δούλευε κανονικά. Τώρα αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο ενδιάμεσο δεν έχω ιδέα, γιατί αντικατέστησα ξανά το Pirelli με ένα Draytek 2700.

----------


## evdometap

> Ο κωδικός πάντως παρέμεινε ο ίδιος...


Αρχηγέ μπορείς να pm ?

----------


## Nik0s

> Αρχηγέ μπορείς να pm ?


Κι έμενα...

----------


## rmxs

Παρακαλώ εάν ξέρει κάποιος ένα PM και σε εμένα,
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kanonias

Και σε μένα αν είναι εύκολο

----------


## gryzor

Αν υπάρχει... κι εμένα, παρακαλώ;  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## zeppos

Done, done and done.

----------


## gryzor

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ κι ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## evdometap

> Done, done and done.


Σε μένα not done!

----------


## Highker

> Done, done and done.


θα μπορουσες να κανεις ενα pm και σε μενα, ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυ!

----------


## rmxs

Ωραίααααα.  :Smile:  

Ο κωδικός για το VOIP γιατί έχω μία εντύπωση ότι είναι και αυτός ίδιος σε όλους?
To ID μου είναι το τηλέφωνό μου....O κωδικός μου φαίνεται πολύ συνηθισμένος.
Τι πρέπει να κρατήσω απο αυτά για να παίζει με όλο εξοπλισμό και το VOIP (τωρά το internet το έχω σε άλλο router με bridging mode)

----------


## stefkon

Και σε μένα ο κωδικός με pm παρακαλώ.  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αφού ρε παιδιά δεν είναι κάτι μυστικό πια, ας το γράψει απλώς κάποιος.

Λες και τώρα δε θα το άλλαζαν αν ήταν..

----------


## ifaigios

Ποστάρω δημόσια τους admin κωδικούς για *όλα τα Pirelli* γιατί έχει αρχίσει και γίνεται χαμός με τα ΠΜ.

*Μαύρα Πιρέλλια:*

Username: CytaAdmRes
Password: R3$Adm1n

*Άσπρα Πιρέλλια:*

Username: cytaadmin
Password: cyt@$upp0rt

----------


## stefkon

"Καρφί".  :Razz: 
Τώρα θα τα αλλάξουν και θα ξαναψάχνουμε.  :Razz:

----------


## ifaigios

Μπα, αν ήθελαν να τους αλλάξουν θα το έκαναν εδώ και κάνα 6μηνο που γράφτηκε στο φόρουμ ότι βρέθηκαν οι κωδικοί και άρχισαν τα ΠΜ.

Αλλά και να τους ξανααλλάξουν, θα τους ξαναβρούμε.  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ποστάρω δημόσια τους admin κωδικούς για *όλα τα μαύρα Pirelli* γιατί έχει αρχίσει και γίνεται χαμός με τα ΠΜ.
> 
> Username: CytaAdmRes
> Password: R3$Adm1n





> Μπα, αν ήθελαν να τους αλλάξουν θα το έκαναν εδώ και κάνα 6μηνο που γράφτηκε στο φόρουμ ότι βρέθηκαν οι κωδικοί και άρχισαν τα ΠΜ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αλλά και να τους ξανααλλάξουν, θα τους ξαναβρούμε.


Ανάσταση. Ωραίος :One thumb up:

----------


## zeppos

Μάλιστα. Μάλλον πλησιάζει ο καιρός να ξαναβγάλουμε το RS232-TTL converter από το συρτάρι...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μάλιστα. Μάλλον πλησιάζει ο καιρός να ξαναβγάλουμε το RS232-TTL converter από το συρτάρι...


Ακριβώς γι αυτό δε θα ασχοληθούν dude..

Επειδή ότι και να κάνουν υπάρχει πλέον ο  low level τρόπος.

Δεν έχει νόημα.

PS: Πήρα κι εγώ τέτοιο.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## stefkon

> Μπα, αν ήθελαν να τους αλλάξουν θα το έκαναν εδώ και κάνα 6μηνο που γράφτηκε στο φόρουμ ότι βρέθηκαν οι κωδικοί και άρχισαν τα ΠΜ.
> 
> 
> Αλλά και να τους ξανααλλάξουν, *θα τους ξαναβρούμε.*



6μηνο  :Shocked:  
Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά ................   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Οπότε βάλε με στην λίστα να μου τους στείλεις όταν τους αλλάξουν.   :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## zeppos

Και παραπάνω από εξάμηνο. Ο κωδικός πρακτικά έχει βρεθεί από τα μέσα με τέλη Φλεβάρη. Από τότε η CYTA έχει κάνει τουλάχιστον μία μαζική αναβάθμιση στα Pirelli, χωρίς όμως να πειράξει τον κωδικό. 

Επίσης ο πιο συνηθισμένος λόγος για τη χρήση του admin password, είναι να δούμε τις ρυθμίσεις και τον κωδικό του SIP account για το VoIP (κάτι που δεν ανακοινώνεται από τη CYTA). Άπαξ και βρούμε αυτά τα στοιχεία, λίγο μας ενδιαφέρει αν αλλάξει ξανά το admin password, γιατί ήδη έχουν κάνει 2-3 f/w upgrades χωρίς να πειράξουν το SIP password (τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση, φαντάζομαι και σε όλους).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Και παραπάνω από εξάμηνο. Ο κωδικός πρακτικά έχει βρεθεί από τα μέσα με τέλη Φλεβάρη. Από τότε η CYTA έχει κάνει τουλάχιστον μία μαζική αναβάθμιση στα Pirelli, χωρίς όμως να πειράξει τον κωδικό. 
> 
> Επίσης ο πιο συνηθισμένος λόγος για τη χρήση του admin password, είναι να δούμε τις ρυθμίσεις και τον κωδικό του SIP account για το VoIP (κάτι που δεν ανακοινώνεται από τη CYTA). Άπαξ και βρούμε αυτά τα στοιχεία, λίγο μας ενδιαφέρει αν αλλάξει ξανά το admin password, γιατί ήδη έχουν κάνει 2-3 f/w upgrades χωρίς να πειράξουν το SIP password (τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση, φαντάζομαι και σε όλους).


Δεν είναι  ένας υπέροχος και ανεπίσημος τρόπος για τη Cyta να αποφεύγει τη γκρίνια  αυτός?  :Wink:

----------


## kasadi

παιδιά αν βρούμε τα στοιχεία για το voip και τα περάσουμε σε άλλο Modem router Που υποστηρίζει και voip, θα παίξει απευθείας ? ή πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο η cyta να βλέπει ότι έχεις το pirelli ?
Θέλω να πώ , αν πάει να κάνει αναβάθμιση όπως αναφέρατε δεν θα μπορέσει γιατί δεν θα έχουμε το Pirelli , τότε τι γίνεται ?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> παιδιά αν βρούμε τα στοιχεία για το voip και τα περάσουμε σε άλλο Modem router Που υποστηρίζει και voip, θα παίξει απευθείας ? ή πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο η cyta να βλέπει ότι έχεις το pirelli ?
> Θέλω να πώ , αν πάει να κάνει αναβάθμιση όπως αναφέρατε δεν θα μπορέσει γιατί δεν θα έχουμε το Pirelli , τότε τι γίνεται ?


Το μόνο επιπλέον εμπόδιο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ (δε ξέρω αν το εφαρμόζουν) είναι  ο έλεγχος της φυσικής διεύθυνσης (MAC Address).

----------


## kasadi

> Το μόνο επιπλέον εμπόδιο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ (δε ξέρω αν το εφαρμόζουν) είναι  ο έλεγχος της φυσικής διεύθυνσης (MAC Address).


βασικά για αυτό ρωτάω γιατί κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου για ΜΑC spoofing. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το εφαρμόζουν ?

----------


## evdometap

Χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ακόμα το άσπρο Pirelli?

----------


## zeppos

Ούτως ή άλλως τα περισσότερα VoIP router της προκοπής υποστηρίζουν MAC spoofing. Προσωπικά έχω αντικαταστήσει το Pirelli με ένα Draytek Vigor 2700vg αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να δοκίμασα ποτέ να συνδεθώ _χωρίς_ spoofed MAC. Σίγουρα η MAC δεν χρειάζεται για το "σκέτο" Internet, αλλά μόνο για το VoIP. Θα κάνω μια δοκιμή τώρα να μπω με την default MAC του Draytek και θα επανέλθω.

*edit:* nope, με τη default MAC έχω Internet, παίρνω 10άρα ΙΡ στο VC του VoIP αλλά το SIP account δεν κάνει register (άρα δεν έχω εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες). Πιθανολογώ ότι αν αφήσω το Draytek να δουλέψει έτσι για μερικές ώρες, ίσως γίνει αυτόματο refresh απ' την άλλη μεριά και δεχθούν τη νέα IP. Θα δοκιμάσω να το αφήσω όλο το βράδυ, αλλά τώρα αναγκαστικά θα γυρίσω στο MAC spoofing γιατί δεν μπορώ να μείνω χωρίς τελεφώνερε, θα φωνάζει η γυναίκα  :Razz: 

*edit2:* Άκυρο το παραπάνω. Τελικά μετά από κανα δεκάλεπτο το SIP account συνδέθηκε με το server και το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει κανονικά. Άρα *δεν* χρειάζεται MAC spoofing.

----------


## stefkon

Αυτό είναι καλό.  :One thumb up: 
Οπότε αν δουλέψει και σε εμένα πάω για αλλαγή ρούτερ.

----------


## bebakos11

να ρωτησω κατι χαζο.μπορουμε να περασουμε τα στοιχεια αυτα σε καποιο προγραμμα για voip σε κινητο και να μιλαμε απο παντου με την χρεωση του τηλεφωνου μας?

----------


## zeppos

Όχι, γιατί το VoIP της CYTA υλοποιείται μέσω του εσωτερικού της δικτύου (10.x.x.x) και δεν δρομολογείται άμεσα στον έξω κόσμο.

----------


## Perarg

> Τελικά το κατάφερα να δουλέψει με pass-through.
> 
> Τα βήματα σε λίγες γραμμές για όποιον θέλει να το κάνει:
> 
> 1) Disable to DHCP στο Pirelli (LAN - κάτω από το Local IP/Netmask)
> 2) (Προεραιτικά) Αλλαγή ip του Pirelli (προτιμητέα στο ίδιο subnet) - προσωπικά το άλλαξα σε 192.168.1.2 προκειμένου το κύριο πλέον router μου να είναι πάλι 192.168.1.1
> 3) Enable PPPoE passthrough από το System -> Password Settings
> 4) Enable Bridging mode: WAN -> ATM PVC -> VC1 και εκεί στο ATM protocol αντί για PPPoE επιλέγουμε 1483 Bridging
> 5) Ρύθμιση του PPPoE client στο 2o router με τα username / password
> ...


Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι κι εγώ για το Bridge. Δοκιμάζω να κάνω Bridge το μαύρο Pirelli με το TimeCapsule της Apple. Όλα καλά κι όλα ωραία, δουλεύει κανονικότατα *όταν όμως έχω ένα καλώδιο συνδεδεμένο, από το Lan του Pirelli στο WAN του TimeCapsule. (βήμα 6 στον παραπάνω οδηγό)*. Όταν δοκιμάζω καλώδιο από το Lan2 του Pirelli σε κάποιο Lan port του TimeCapsule, ξεσυχρονίζει το internet. Αναφέρει το TimeCapsule ότι PPPoE server not found.

Καμιά ιδέα γιατί να συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## 3ftw

παιδια γινεται με καποιον τροπο να χρησιμοποιω το ρουτερ της cyta (μαυρο πιρελλι) μονο για τηλεφωνο και ενα δικο μου (netgear dgn2000) για να λειτουργω το ιντερνετ καινα δουλευουν συγχρονος..?

----------


## ironboygr

Και εμενα ρε παιδια ενα pm τον κωδικο - usernameγια admin σε ADB μαυρο (Pirelli),  αν το γνωριζει καποιος ..



> Αρχηγέ μπορείς να pm ?

----------


## player74

πως μπορείς να μπεις αν δουλευουν οι κωδικοι?
αναφερθηκε καπου οτι μπαινουν απο συγκεκριμενη IP.
υπαρχει τροπος κι αν ναι μπορει να εξιγισει κάποιος πως και τι παιζει

----------


## gpatguru

Παιδιά και εγώ θα ήθελα pm για admin access.Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## NexTiN

Ελεος ρε παιδια....
2 σελιδες πισω αναφερονται οι κωδικοι και για τα 2 modem.

----------


## johann69

Pirreli μαυρο με 
Runtime Code Version: 
  1.36S-Y (Aug 10 2012 19:58:40)

CytaAdmRes ???

----------


## ZhenXlogic

@*johann69* yeaP!

----------


## stefkon

*Ωχ* άλλαξε η CYTA το firmware και τους κωδικούς ;
Ifaigios  & Zeppos βγάλτε τα "μηχανάκια" να κάνουμε δουλειά.   :Razz:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> *Ωχ* άλλαξε η CYTA το firmware και τους κωδικούς ;
> Ifaigios  & Zeppos βγάλτε τα "μηχανάκια" να κάνουμε δουλειά.


Firmware Release!?

----------


## stefkon

> Firmware Release!?


Αναφερόμουνα στο παραπάνω post, 170 του johann69, που λέει ότι άλλαξε το firmware και δεν δουλεύει ο κωδικός του CytaAdmRes.
Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν, όπως είπε ο ίδιος, ότι ήθελε reset ο ρούτερ.

----------


## commando

Παιδια εχω παρει το μαυρο πιρελι αλλα οταν ενεργοποιω το bridge δεν υπαρχει επικοινωνια με την στατικη του Lan βαζω πχ 192.168.1.50 και απενεργοποιω το dhcp.Αποτελεσμα απο ενα wrt που εχω να μην μπορει να γινει κληση ppoe με αλλα modem δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα,εχει καμια ιδεα κανεις γιατι δεν μπορω χωρις το wrt αφου εχω και vpn εκει πανω και πολλα forwarding.Ενεργοποιησα και το ppoe passthrough στο pirelli αλλα τιποτα.
 :Sorry:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## commando

> Παιδια εχω παρει το μαυρο πιρελι αλλα οταν ενεργοποιω το bridge δεν υπαρχει επικοινωνια με την στατικη του Lan βαζω πχ 192.168.1.50 και απενεργοποιω το dhcp.Αποτελεσμα απο ενα wrt που εχω να μην μπορει να γινει κληση ppoe με αλλα modem δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα,εχει καμια ιδεα κανεις γιατι δεν μπορω χωρις το wrt αφου εχω και vpn εκει πανω και πολλα forwarding.Ενεργοποιησα και το ppoe passthrough στο pirelli αλλα τιποτα.


ok paidia eftiaxe den xero ti eftaige

----------


## Phobus

αλλαξαν τα firmeware? γιατι σε ασπρο πιρεελι δεν δουλευει το cytaadmin

----------


## nnn

Χτες το βράδυ πρέπει να έπεσε αναβάθμιση, γύρω στις 1 είδα πως έπαιρνε firmware το VDSL Pirelli.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Χτες το βράδυ πρέπει να έπεσε αναβάθμιση, γύρω στις 1 είδα πως έπαιρνε firmware το VDSL Pirelli.


its true F/W Release 3715  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

χμμ δεν παίρνω πρόσβαση στο busybox με την system shell command

----------


## DarkSky

> χμμ δεν παίρνω πρόσβαση στο busybox με την system shell command


Για δώσε "system exec sh". Λογικά θα πάρεις. Ή τρέξε απευθείας το πρόγραμμα που θέλεις με "system exec <executable>".  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Θα δοκιμάσω και θα δω, thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

 :Cool: 
η system exec sh λειτουργεί μια χαρά

----------


## Geocheats2

έχει κανείς username και pass για αυτην την έκδοση???

Firmware version: 1.45S-Y (Jan 30 2013 10:04:40)

αν όχι, μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει ένα serial adapter να τσιμπήσω απο e-bay

----------


## zeppos

> έχει κανείς username και pass για αυτην την έκδοση???
> 
> Firmware version: 1.45S-Y (Jan 30 2013 10:04:40)
> 
> αν όχι, μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει ένα serial adapter να τσιμπήσω απο e-bay


Αυτό εδώ θα σου κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά http://www.ebay.com/itm/RS232-Serial...E:L:OC:US:1123

Καλή φάση πάντως, δεν ήξερα ότι αναβαθμίστηκε το Pirelli. Αν βρω το χρόνο μέσα στο ΣΚ θα αναβαθμίσω και το δικό μου και ίσως ξανατσιμπήσω το νέο admin password (το οποιο για να το αναφέρεις, φαντάζομαι ότι έχει αλλάξει).

----------


## NexTiN

Παραμένουν τα ίδια και στην 1.45S-Y, οπότε αφήστε τα JTAG κλπ.   :Smile: 

Edit: [ μέσω Pm μόνο  :Wink:  ]

Επίσης παίζουν και στο VDSL ADB, όπως και στο καινούργιο ZTE που δίνουν αυτό τον καιρό...

- - - Updated - - -




> Edit: [ μέσω Pm μόνο  ]


4 - 5 σελίδες πίσω, τα έχει δώσει άλλος.....
Just saying....

----------


## Geocheats2

Αφού ξέρω πλέων τους κωδικούς για το voip μου αλλάζοντας την mac address ενός άλλου ρουτερ μπορώ να το αλλάξω και να βάλω το st780wl που έχω? Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?

----------


## prodromosfan

αμα βαλεις thomson δεν χρειαζεται να αλλαξεις τη mac

----------


## SkyNet

Βασικά δεν κλειδώνει με MAC. Χρησιμοποιεί όμως δικό της PVC η τηλεφωνία

----------


## GD_19

Ρε παιδιά άμα κάνει κανείς reset πόση ώρα θέλει να κάνει Provision με το καινούριο firmware;

----------


## NexTiN

> Ρε παιδιά άμα κάνει κανείς reset πόση ώρα θέλει να κάνει Provision με το καινούριο firmware;


To Firmware δεν το παίρνει μετά απο Reset.Συνήθως όλα τα CPEs αναβαθμίζονται μαζικά πολύ πρωινές ώρες, ώστε να μην υπάρχει διακοπή σε υπηρεσίες.Το τελευταίο Revision που είδα να έχει βγει για τα μαύρα Pirelli / ADB είναι το 1.51.

----------


## GD_19

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση,

Δυστυχώς τόσο καιρό είχα απενεργοποιημένο το VC που είχαν setάρει για το TR-069 μήπως και άλλαζαν πάλι τα credentials και δεν έχω λάβει Update. Άραγε αν καλέσω την τεχνική υποστήριξη μπορούν να το κάνουν χειροκίνητα;

- - - Updated - - -

Τους καλεσα και έχω πλέον την 1.51S-Y (May 31 2013 10:20:42)

Ο κωδικός για το CytaAdmRes έχει πλέον αλλάξει. Τον ξέρει κανείς; PM me please.

----------


## evdometap

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση,
> 
> Δυστυχώς τόσο καιρό είχα απενεργοποιημένο το VC που είχαν setάρει για το TR-069 μήπως και άλλαζαν πάλι τα credentials και δεν έχω λάβει Update. Άραγε αν καλέσω την τεχνική υποστήριξη μπορούν να το κάνουν χειροκίνητα;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τους καλεσα και έχω πλέον την 1.51S-Y (May 31 2013 10:20:42)
> 
> Ο κωδικός για το CytaAdmRes έχει πλέον αλλάξει. Τον ξέρει κανείς; PM me please.


Ελαφρώς offtopic αλλά δώσε λίγο τα φώτα σου: Τι παραπάνω έχει το 1.51; Εγώ είμαι στο 1.45 και δεν έχει γίνει update.Αξίζει να τους τηλ; Επίσης,όντως όποις έχει τον νέο κωδικό ας pm για να είμαστε καβατζωμένοι!

----------


## GD_19

Δεν ξέρω, αφού μου κλείδωσε έβαλα ένα USR9107 που είχα και όλα ΟΚ...

Ο μόνος λόγος που ήθελα καινούριο firmware είναι για να δω αν μπορώ ως admin να χρησιμοποιήσω το ενσωματωμένο ATA στο τοπικό δίκτυο για να κάνει register σε έναν Asterisk που έχω σπίτι. Στην προηγούμενη version δεν μπορούσε να γίνει (είναι λίγο περίεργο το setup του, σου ζητάει στο SIP account να διαλέξεις πιο VC να "χρησιμοποιήσει" το ΑΤΑ, ενώ εγώ θέλω να πέσει πάνω στο default bridge που έχω για το management). Αποτέλεσμα να μην κάνει register με τίποτα στην 1.27, παρότι ο router έχει route προς τον Asterisk server.

Θα μου μείνει η απορία. Αν βρει κανείς το password ας το γράψει εδώ, το θέλω κι εγώ.

----------


## gsp

Κληση προς τους "γκουρου" των μαυρων pirelli !!  :Smile:  Το admin pass εχει πραγματι αλλαξει!!! παροτι το δικο μου παραμενει στην 1.45S-Y (30/1/13) το admin δεν περναει πια... εχω jtag και ολα τα κοκοψινια αλλα οποιος το εχει ευκαιρο αν θελει ας βοηθησει την κοινοτητα!!!! ειδαλλως ας μου στειλει Info (PM) πως να το κανω και μολις το βγαλω το κοινοποιω σε ολους σας... καλα οι τυποι δεν εχουν βαρεθει να αλλαζουν Password γνωριζοντας το ρητο πως οτι ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ, ΞΕΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ???? Οχι οτι εχω κανενα θεμα.. αλλα ως system admin στην δουλεια μου.. εχω ενα "κολλημα" στο να μη γνωριζω ολα τα admin passwords!!!

Σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ εκ των προταιρων!!!

Y.Γ. στο Thomson παλια εβαζα δικο μου χρηστη και ειχα το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.. αλλα εδω ακομα και με admin δεν ειχα δει πουθενα να προσθετεις χρηστες... το εχει κανει κανεις? ή εν τελει... μηπως να βρουμε (αν ειναι εφικτο) το firmware της "μαμας" ωστε να κοψουμε το provisioning και να εχουμε το κεφαλι μας ησυχο? Τα voip settings τα εχω...

----------


## inspectoralex

Ποιο username δοκίμασες? cytaadmin ή CytaAdmRes? Υπάρχει και το cytahellas στα Thomson..

----------


## gsp

ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση... με cytaadmres εμπαινα απο τοτε που μου εστειλαν το Pirelli... (εδω και 3 χρονια ειχα το thomson αποκομενο απο αυτους και ημουν μια χαρα αλλα αναγκαστηκα να το αλλαξω γιατι ετρωγε κολληματα)... εδω και μερικες μερες δεν... και το υποψιαστηκα γιατι το ιδιο μας εκαναν και στην δουλεια οπου εχουμε 8 VDSL (εμπαινα και σε αυτα) και οχι μονο το αλλαξαν αλλα κατι εκαναν γιατι ζητησαμε bridge και ουτε καν τα pingaρω πλεον!!! (no web intf) !!

** για το cytahellas ετσι απο περιεργεια ειχε βρεθει τιποτα? γιατι ειχα παρει τα hashes αλλα δεν ειχα καταφερει ποτε να το σπασω... ετσι του την εκανα αλλιως.. (me jtag)

----------


## inspectoralex

Δες εδώ

----------


## gsp

wow 15 χαρακτηρες!... γιαυτο τα σπαστηρια ειχαν "παραδωσει"!!! χα χα... thanks... για να δουμε τωρα τι θα γινει με το νεο!....  :Smile:

----------


## username71

δεν μου έχει δουλέψει κάποιο απο CytaAdmRes ή cytaadmin για το μηχανάκι μου. υπάρχει κάτι ; 
παρεμπιπτόντως το Α4100Ν έχει τεράστιους χρόνους συνδεσης, ίσως και 5 λεπτά, να ανησυχώ;

----------


## drspiros

(Για να μην ανοίξω νέο topic) Παιδιά, θέλω να προσθέσω κάποιες συσκευές σε συγκεκριμένη ip εισάγοντας τη mac address, αλλά μου βγάζει μήνυμα "illegal mac address". Έχω μπει στο και σαν admin, αλλά το ίδιο. Ξέρετε καμιά λύση;

----------


## ntopas

Καλημέρα στο φόρουμ!

έχει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνω στο Pirelli (της cyta) για να παίξει με *Wind?*

----------


## NexTiN

> Καλημέρα στο φόρουμ!
> 
> έχει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνω στο Pirelli (της cyta) για να παίξει με *Wind?*


Το Router της Cyta πρεπει να το επιστρεψεις φιλε μου, δεν σου ανήκει (χρησιδανειο).Παρ' ολα αυτα στην Wind παιζει ως εχει, μιας και η Wind κανει register στο Internet με οποιοδήποτε username...

----------


## inspectoralex

Αν αποφασίσουν να στείλουν courier.. Δε νομίζω να έχει υποχρέωση να πληρώσει τα μεταφορικά για ένα modem..

----------


## mercier

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος το root user/password του Pirelli της ON ((λευκό) να να μου το στείλει?

----------


## inspectoralex

> Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος το root user/password του Pirelli της ON ((λευκό) να να μου το στείλει?


Αν και offtopic  δοκίμασε:

*Spoiler:*




http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...30#post2788730

----------


## mercier

> Αν και offtopic  δοκίμασε:
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...30#post2788730


Ευχαριστώ inspectoralex, αυτό μάλλον θα δουλεύει στο παλιό firmware 1_12s-0. Στα νεωτερα δεν δουλεύει όπως λέει στο λινκ.
Οπότε στην περίπτωση αυτή χρειάζεται και το λινκ με ανάλογο firmware.

----------


## gsp

καλησπερα σε ολα τα παιδια.. version 1.57S-Y (28 Oct 2013) μαυρο πιρελλι και τα γνωστα password δεν περνουν πλεον... αν ασχοληθει καποιος ή ηδη τα ξερει θα παρακαλουσα ενα PM ή κοινοποιηση εδω... ευχαριστω!

----------


## kostas285

Την ιδια version έχω κ εγώ κ μπαίνω μια χαρά με τα παλιά.Το μαύρο Pirreli έχω.

----------


## NexTiN

> Την ιδια version έχω κ εγώ κ μπαίνω μια χαρά με τα παλιά.Το μαύρο Pirreli έχω.


Οταν σου γινει / κανεις κανα RTFD, δεν θα ξαναμπεις...  :Smile:

----------


## kostas285

Είναι σιγουρο αυτό?Οχι οτι με πειράζει αλλά λεμε τώρα.

----------


## mercier

για το λευκό Pirelli κανένα νέο παιδιά? Εκεί άραγε γίνεται κατεβασμα του Flash με jtag?

----------


## antonios21

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με την εμβελεια WIFI του λευκού Pirelli. Δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος με την εμβελεια που εχει μεσα στο σπιτι μου. Υπαρχει καποιο νεωτερο router που δινει τωρα η CYTA και ειναι καλυτερο απο το παλιο λευκό Pirelli.

----------


## mercier

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με την εμβελεια WIFI του λευκού Pirelli. Δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος με την εμβελεια που εχει μεσα στο σπιτι μου. Υπαρχει καποιο νεωτερο router που δινει τωρα η CYTA και ειναι καλυτερο απο το παλιο λευκό Pirelli.


Απλά να σημειώσω σαν κάτοχός του, ότι το λευκό Pirelli έχει πολύ καλή εκπομπή. Δες μήπως ο client με τον οποίο συνδέεσαι στο ρούτερ, δεν έχει καλό δέκτη wifi.

----------


## zeppos

Μόλις κοίταξα κι εγώ το δικό μου μαύρο Pirelli και επιβεβαιώνω ότι οι παλιοί κωδικοί δεν δουλεύουν. Καιρός να ξαναβγει από το συρτάρι η RS232toTTL γιατί πολύ καιρό έχω να τη χρησιμοποιήσω. Άντε γιατί τώρα τελευταία πολύ με έχουν εκνευρίσει (όχι με την ποιότητα/ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης, αλλά με τη συμπεριφορά τους).

Η αποθέωση ήταν όταν με πήραν τηλέφωνο πριν λίγες βδομάδες για να με ρωτήσουν με... τρόπο αν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο. Όταν τους είπα ότι παίζει μια χαρά, αμέσως άρχισαν να ρωτάνε *με στυλάκι* αν χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα το Pirelli ή αν έχω βάλει άλλη συσκευή (σημ. εδώ και 2 χρόνια είχα Draytek 2700vg). Και όταν τους είπα πως ναι, έχω άλλο μηχάνημα, ήθελαν να μάθουν που βρήκα τα SIP credentials αφού οι ίδιοι δεν τα κοινοποιούν κλπ. Εισέπραξαν την μοναδική απάντηση που τους άρμοζε "κάπου τα βρήκα". Μετά άρχισαν οι αοριστίες του στιλ "θα σας πάρουν τηλέφωνο επειδή έχετε παραβιάσει τους όρους της σύμβασης" και άλλα περίεργα.

Δυστυχώς εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν είχα πρόχειρη τη σύμβαση για να τους απαντήσω δεόντως, αργότερα όμως που την κοίταξα αναφέρει ρητά:




> 7. ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ
> 7.3.
> Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης κατά την απόλυτη κρίση του έχει προμηθευτεί εξοπλισμό από τρίτο και ο εν λόγω εξοπλισμός δεν είναι ο προτεινόμενος από την Εταιρεία, η τελευταία δεν ευθύνεται σε καμία περίπτωση για την τήρηση οποιασδήποτε προθεσμίας και εν γένει την προσήκουσα παροχή των ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών στα πλαίσια της παρούσας συμφωνίας. Ο Πελάτης ευθύνεται πλήρως για τη συμβατότητα του εν λόγω εξοπλισμού με το Δίκτυο, την εγκατάσταση και συντήρησή του, την άρση οποιωνδήποτε προβλημάτων οφείλονται στον εν λόγω εξοπλισμό και την ενεργοποίησή του, ώστε να εκκινήσει η προθεσμία για την ενεργοποίηση των Υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών


(από http://www.cyta.gr/el/support/~/medi...i_oikiako.ashx)

Ενώ φυσικά δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά στο ότι η Cyta δεν κοινοποιεί τα SIP credentials, ούτε το admin password για τα router της.

----------


## giorgisp

Διαδικασία 10 λεπτά είναι να κατεβάσει κάποιος με TTL (serial) adapter τη flash και να βρει τον νέο κωδικό κάθε φορά που τον αλλάζουν. Όποιος έχει τέτοιο adapter και pirelli με νέο κωδικό ας στείλει ένα pm να του πω πως θα το κάνει.

----------


## Johnny Greek

Εχει βρει καποιος τα νεα user/pass για admin access στο router. Αν μπορειτε ενα PM. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dleyteris

Καλημέρα & χρονια πολλα !!

εχω το  1.24S-Y (Sep 20 2011 19:09:03)  που μπορω να βρω το τελευταιο firmware?

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Καλημέρα & χρονια πολλα !!
> 
> εχω το  1.24S-Y (Sep 20 2011 19:09:03)  που μπορω να βρω το τελευταιο firmware?


13811 και ζητάς να σου κάνουν Upgrade ή περιμένεις και θα γίνει μόνο του!

----------


## dleyteris

Το έβαλα σε forthnet γραμμή. Έχει ξεμείνει απο παλιά

----------


## johann69

Εχει βρει καποιος τα νεα user/pass για admin access στο μαυρο pirelli router. Αν μπορειτε ενα PM. Ευχαριστώ Καλη Χρονια

----------


## Haruspex

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει με pm το admin login για μαύρο pirelli με firmware version: 1.57S-Y (Oct 28 2013)

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gkostass

Σας παρακαλώ άν υπάρξει λύση στό νέο admin password στό μαύρο pirelli άς μου το στείλει κι εμένα κάποιος φίλος?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## inspectoralex

Ενα δωρακι   :Wink: 

Μαυρο Πιρελλι νεο admin pass:

*Spoiler:*




			Username: CytaAdmRes
Password: d5l_cyt@_Adm1n

----------


## ifaigios

> Ενα δωρακι  
> 
> Μαυρο Πιρελλι νεο admin pass:
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Να φανταστώ κλασικά η ανάκτηση με RS232 to TTL και dump;

----------


## taxtax

Δουλεύει και σε μένα. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Beaster

Thx. Δουλεύει μια χαρα!

----------


## molivos

Να υποθεσω οτι εφ οσον εφυγα απο Cyta και χρησιμοποιω το Mαυρο Πιρελλι με αλλον provider , δεν θα μπορεσω να βρω καπου το τελευταιο firmware ...(Pirelli Discus Voip AV4202N) ???
Ευχαριστω

----------


## vasman15

> Να υποθεσω οτι εφ οσον εφυγα απο Cyta και χρησιμοποιω το Mαυρο Πιρελλι με αλλον provider , δεν θα μπορεσω να βρω καπου το τελευταιο firmware ...(Pirelli Discus Voip AV4202N) ???
> Ευχαριστω


δεν στο ζητησαν πισω? τα ρουτερ τα δινουν σαν χρησηδανειο...οποτε κρατησε το για να μην το πληρωσεις διπλα...και μην το σκαλιζεις... :Razz:

----------


## molivos

> δεν στο ζητησαν πισω? τα ρουτερ τα δινουν σαν χρησηδανειο...οποτε κρατησε το για να μην το πληρωσεις διπλα...και μην το σκαλιζεις...



 :Whistle:  ... Thanks

----------


## Marios.v

Έχουμε κάτι νεότερο, γιατί όλοι οι προαναφερθέντες κωδικοί δεν ισχύουν πλέον στο δικό μου ADB av4202n? Παλιότερα έμπαινα με CytaAdmRes και R3$Adm1n αλλά πλέον δεν δουλεύει.

Software Version:	
4.8.3.PRGAV_CYH_5.0.0.3707

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό το είδες;

----------


## Marios.v

> Αυτό το είδες;


Ναι, το έχω δει, αλλά δεν το δέχεται ούτε αυτό. Υπάρχουν κάπου οδηγίες με τη διαδικασία που απαιτείται για να βρω το όνομα χρήστη και κωδικό;

----------


## NexTiN

> Έχουμε κάτι νεότερο, γιατί όλοι οι προαναφερθέντες κωδικοί δεν ισχύουν πλέον στο δικό μου ADB av4202n? Παλιότερα έμπαινα με CytaAdmRes και R3$Adm1n αλλά πλέον δεν δουλεύει.
> 
> Software Version:	
> 4.8.3.PRGAV_CYH_5.0.0.3707


Σε άλλο νήμα δεν είχες πει ότι φλάσαρες άλλο firmware στο CPE? Μήπως έχει εκείνα τα user / pass?
To Release που έχει το CPE σου είναι πολύ παλιό και έχει αρκετά προβλήματα.Το τελευταίο είναι το 4.8.3.PRGAV_CYH_5.0.0.3718 στο οποίο δουλεύουν κανονικά τα παραπάνω user / pass που αναφέρεις...

----------


## Marios.v

Δεν μπήκα σε διαδικασία να αλλάξω firmware γιατί δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμα VDSL modem ώστε να το βάλω στη γραμμή (αναμένω να δω τι θα βγάλει η Tp-Link). Είχα στο νου μου να τους πάρω να το γυρίσουν σε bridge αλλά όλο το άφηνα για αύριο γιατί είχα βάλει από πίσω ένα tp-link router και έκανα τη δουλειά μου και έτσι. Αλλά επειδή τώρα τελευταία τραβούσε κάτι κολλήματα από μόνο του το ADB, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο να το γυρίσουν σε bridge μήπως ισιώσει, αλλά δύο μέρες τώρα δεν έπαιρνα απάντηση ενώ είχαν πει ότι θα το έκαναν από την πρώτη μέρα. Φυσικά πριν πάρω τηλέφωνο το έκανα και ένα hard reset ώστε να φύγουν τυχών δικές μου extra ρυθμίσεις. Πριν λίγο που τους ξαναπήρα να δω τι γίνεται μου είπαν οτι θα στείλουν τεχνικό γιατί δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν στο ADB. Άρα δεν φταίει το username και password αλλά μάλλον κόλλησε για τα καλά το ADB! Και φυσικά τώρα που θα μου το αλλάξουν, θα ψάξω να πειραματιστώ και με κανένα άλλο firmware!

----------


## evdometap

> Ενα δωρακι  
> 
> Μαυρο Πιρελλι νεο admin pass:
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το οποίο δωράκι δέχθηκα και εγώ με ευχαρίστηση για το ΖΤΕ ;-)

----------


## masteripper

Ερώτηση γρήγορη...με το Admin user/password μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το Pirelli 4202N  σε άλλο πάροχο π.χ. Forthnet για διασύνδεση ADSL2+ ή τσουκ....
Στις προδιαγραφές του λέει ότι υποστηρίζει τα πάντα ...
Επίσης υπάρχει χρήστης superuser/root επειδή κάπου είδα τέτοιο guide αλλά δεν παίζει...που ίσως να ξεκλείδωνε κάτι περισσότερο..

----------


## masteripper

> Ερώτηση γρήγορη...με το Admin user/password μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το Pirelli 4202N  σε άλλο πάροχο π.χ. Forthnet για διασύνδεση ADSL2+ ή τσουκ....
> Στις προδιαγραφές του λέει ότι υποστηρίζει τα πάντα ...
> Επίσης υπάρχει χρήστης superuser/root επειδή κάπου είδα τέτοιο guide αλλά δεν παίζει...που ίσως να ξεκλείδωνε κάτι περισσότερο..


Βρε κανένας....

----------


## dimangelid

> Ερώτηση γρήγορη...με το Admin user/password μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το Pirelli 4202N  σε άλλο πάροχο π.χ. Forthnet για διασύνδεση ADSL2+ ή τσουκ....
> Στις προδιαγραφές του λέει ότι υποστηρίζει τα πάντα ...
> Επίσης υπάρχει χρήστης superuser/root επειδή κάπου είδα τέτοιο guide αλλά δεν παίζει...που ίσως να ξεκλείδωνε κάτι περισσότερο..


Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Με την λογική όμως, εφόσον υποστηρίζει όλα τα πρότυπα και στην Cyta δουλεύουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα router (χωρίς voip βέβαια, αφού δεν δίνουν τους κωδικούς...), θα πρέπει και το router της Cyta να δουλέψει σε άλλον πάροχο βάζοντας βέβαια το username και το password της σύνδεσής σου. Αν και μπορεί να δουλέψει και χωρίς username/password γιατί νομίζω ότι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ θέλει το σωστό username/password. Έχε όμως υπ' όψιν σου ότι πρέπει να επιστρέψεις το router στην Cyta εφόσον διακόψεις γιατί το δίνει με χρησιδάνειο.

----------


## masteripper

> Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Με την λογική όμως, εφόσον υποστηρίζει όλα τα πρότυπα και στην Cyta δουλεύουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα router (χωρίς voip βέβαια, αφού δεν δίνουν τους κωδικούς...), θα πρέπει και το router της Cyta να δουλέψει σε άλλον πάροχο βάζοντας βέβαια το username και το password της σύνδεσής σου. Αν και μπορεί να δουλέψει και χωρίς username/password γιατί νομίζω ότι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ θέλει το σωστό username/password. Έχε όμως υπ' όψιν σου ότι πρέπει να επιστρέψεις το router στην Cyta εφόσον διακόψεις γιατί το δίνει με χρησιδάνειο.


Thanks....έτσι το σκέφτομαι και εγώ απλως αν αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει κάποια γνώση απο πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## amateur361

Χαιρετώ
και θα ήθελα να μην θεωρηθεί εκτος θέματος (παρατηρώντας ότι εδώ υπάρχουν γνωστες των ιδιοτήτων και ρυθμίσεων του μαύρου P.RG ΑΝ4202Η)
Και ζητώντας την βοήθεια σας στο εξής πρόβλημα :
δεν μου 'περνάει"
' πια στο εσωτερικό-οικιακό  μου δίκτυο,ΧΩΡΊΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΈΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΝΆΓΜΑΤΑ,  VIDEO HD 1080P η(x)264  από τον δικτυακό μου δίσκο, στα players που(2) βρίσκονται σε άλλους χωρους του σπιτιού και είναι συνδεδεμένα δικτυακά μέσο αυτού
σε αντίθεση με το T 782 που έπαιρναν αψεγάδιαστα με αυτό,
 αλλα άλλαξε αναγκαστικά  λόγο συμβατότητος με 3play που εγκαταστάθηκε πρόσφατα
Ευχαριστώ 
για οποια δήποτε απάντηση -υπόδειξη  για την βελτίωση της ταχύτητας (μάλλον)του μαύρου P

----------


## amateur361

μιας και δεν παίρνω κάποια απάντηση, στο εξειδικευμένο βεβαια πρόβλημα μου!!!
Έτσι ενημερωτικά σας λέω ότι κάπως μετριάστηκε χρηστικά
βάζοντας HDD/USB 500G στη μια από τις θύρες USB που έχει ,
 τον είδε στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο: σαν> DISKUS/a και έχει κάπως καλλίτερα αποτελέσματα δεν κολλάνε όλα τα HD VIDEO

----------


## gbetgr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά... Έχω το ADB P.RG A4100N το άσπρο της CYTA. Μπαίνω με τους κωδικούς CytaAdmRes - d5l_cyt@_Adm1n ως Administrator για να πάρω τις ρυθμίσεις VOIP. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ενώ τα έχω βρεί όλα, το password είναι με αστεράκια και δε μπορώ να το δώ ούτε με τον κώδικα της σελίδας που πάλι είναι με αστεράκια και εκεί.
Χρησιμοποίησα και το RouterPassView αλλά και εκεί πάλι αστεράκια... Υπάρχει καμμία ιδέα για το πώς μπορώ να το βρώ??? Γιατί πραγματικά έχω ζαλιστεί και βλέπω παντού αστεράκια...
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dimangelid

> μιας και δεν παίρνω κάποια απάντηση, στο εξειδικευμένο βεβαια πρόβλημα μου!!!
> Έτσι ενημερωτικά σας λέω ότι κάπως μετριάστηκε χρηστικά
> βάζοντας HDD/USB 500G στη μια από τις θύρες USB που έχει ,
>  τον είδε στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο: σαν> DISKUS/a και έχει κάπως καλλίτερα αποτελέσματα δεν κολλάνε όλα τα HD VIDEO


Οι συσκευές που περιγράφεις στο προηγούμενό σου μήνυμα είναι συνδεδεμένες στο router με καλώδιο ή ασύρματα; Αν είναι ασύρματα δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις κανάλι στο δίκτυό σου μήπως υπάρχουν παρεμβολές από τα γειτονικά. Αλλιώς βάλε προσωρινά ένα άλλο router, ξαναβάλε πάνω τον δικτυακό δίσκο και δοκίμασε. Αν εκεί δεν κολλάνε, τότε μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα το ασύρματο δίκτυο του καινούργιου σου router. Πάρτους και ζήτα αντικατάσταση αν είναι έτσι. Αν οι συσκευές είναι με καλώδιο, δεν δικαιολογείται καμία διακοπή...

----------


## amateur361

δυστυχώς είναι με καλώδιο ,
 όπως και με τO T782 που δεν έκανε διακοπές 
 και τώρα τo μαύρο" ,τις κάνει περισσότερο από από τον δικτυακό δίσκο ,και πολύ λιγότερες από τον USB.
Στα video HD

----------


## dimangelid

> δυστυχώς είναι με καλώδιο ,
>  όπως και με τO T782 που δεν έκανε διακοπές 
>  και τώρα τo μαύρο" ,τις κάνει περισσότερο από από τον δικτυακό δίσκο ,και πολύ λιγότερες από τον USB.
> Στα video HD


Με καλώδιο δεν είναι λογικό να στο κάνει. Μιλώντας πάντα για τα ίδια ακριβώς αρχεία και εφόσον το bitrate τους δεν ξεπερνά την ταχύτητα που συνδέεσαι στο τοπικό δίκτυο (θεωρητικά 100mbps, πρακτικά γύρω στα 70-80). Δοκίμασε προσωρινά ένα άλλο router αν έχεις και αν λειτουργεί σωστά εκείνο, τότε ζήτα αντικατάσταση του δικού σου.

----------


## NexTiN

Οσο και να παιδευεται, το συγκεκριμενο CPE εχει θεμα με Streaming HD περιεχομενου και Torrents λογω αδυναμης CPU και πορων.Το custom firmware της Cyta τρωει πολλους πορους και γι'αυτο το CPE "μπουκωνει" ευκολα...

----------


## amateur361

> Με καλώδιο δεν είναι λογικό να στο κάνει. Μιλώντας πάντα για τα ίδια ακριβώς αρχεία και εφόσον το bitrate τους δεν ξεπερνά την ταχύτητα που συνδέεσαι στο τοπικό δίκτυο (θεωρητικά 100mbps, πρακτικά γύρω στα 70-80). Δοκίμασε προσωρινά ένα άλλο router αν έχεις και αν λειτουργεί σωστά εκείνο, τότε ζήτα αντικατάσταση του δικού σου.


Ναι ακριβώς μιλάμε για τα ίδια έργα που περνάγανε "αψεγαδιαστα από το δοκιμασμένο Τόμσον 782 σε 1080p (x)η 264 hd
αλλα έγινε αλλαγή με το Μαύρο P" ,λόγο ότι θεωρείτε multimedia, και κατά την Εταιρία είναι το μονο συμβατό με το 3play

- - - Updated - - -




> Οσο και να παιδευεται, το συγκεκριμενο CPE εχει θεμα με Streaming HD περιεχομενου και Torrents λογω αδυναμης CPU και πορων.Το custom firmware της Cyta τρωει πολλους πορους και γι'αυτο το CPE "μπουκωνει" ευκολα...


Nαι έτσι κάπως  είναι
και θεωρώ την απάντηση αυτή εξαιρετική, και πιο κοντά στο δικό μου προσωρινό συμπέρασμα περί ταχύτητας, και στο αν θα μπορούσε να βελτιωθεί ??? αφού δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή
πάντως σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο  για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## dimangelid

> Ναι ακριβώς μιλάμε για τα ίδια έργα που περνάγανε "αψεγαδιαστα από το δοκιμασμένο Τόμσον 782 σε 1080p (x)η 264 hd
> αλλα έγινε αλλαγή με το Μαύρο P" ,λόγο ότι θεωρείτε multimedia, και κατά την Εταιρία είναι το μονο συμβατό με το 3play
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nαι έτσι κάπως  είναι
> και θεωρώ την απάντηση αυτή εξαιρετική, και πιο κοντά στο δικό μου προσωρινό συμπέρασμα περί ταχύτητας, και στο αν θα μπορούσε να βελτιωθεί ??? αφού δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή
> πάντως σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο  για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον


Δεν κάνει τίποτα! Δεν ήξερα βέβαια για την αδύναμη CPU και το firmware γιατί δεν έχω το μηχάνημα. Το Tv Box συνδέεται σε οποιαδήποτε από τις 4 θύρες ή σε μια συγκεκριμένη όπως στον ΟΤΕ; Αν είναι σε μια συγκεκριμένη, θεωρητικά πάντα, θα ήταν σχετικά εύκολο να βάλεις άλλο router. Όπως βλέπεις έχουν διαρρεύσει τα στοιχεία πρόσβασης ως administrator. Οπότε μπορείς να δεις τις ρυθμίσεις για το ξεχωριστό δίκτυο που περνάει η τηλεόραση, να βρεις ένα router που υποστηρίζει πολλαπλά VPI/VCI και VoIP (λογικά κανένα καινούργιο Avm FritzBox Fon) και να αντικαταστήσεις το Pirelli. Εγώ θα το έψαχνα λίγο στην θέση σου. Και αν δεν θες να ψάχνεσαι για άλλο router και δεν σου είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη η υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης της Cyta, κόψτην  :Wink:

----------


## amateur361

> Δεν κάνει τίποτα! Δεν ήξερα βέβαια για την αδύναμη CPU και το firmware γιατί δεν έχω το μηχάνημα. Το Tv Box συνδέεται σε οποιαδήποτε από τις 4 θύρες ή σε μια συγκεκριμένη όπως στον ΟΤΕ; Αν είναι σε μια συγκεκριμένη, θεωρητικά πάντα, θα ήταν σχετικά εύκολο να βάλεις άλλο router. Όπως βλέπεις έχουν διαρρεύσει τα στοιχεία πρόσβασης ως administrator. Οπότε μπορείς να δεις τις ρυθμίσεις για το ξεχωριστό δίκτυο που περνάει η τηλεόραση, να βρεις ένα router που υποστηρίζει πολλαπλά VPI/VCI και VoIP (λογικά κανένα καινούργιο Avm FritzBox Fon) και να αντικαταστήσεις το Pirelli. Εγώ θα το έψαχνα λίγο στην θέση σου. Και αν δεν θες να ψάχνεσαι για άλλο router και δεν σου είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη η υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης της Cyta, κόψτην


Τo τv box η cytavision
Είναι τίμιο για αυτά που προσφέρει ,και σε ανάλυση που τρώγεται (αν και "iptv δεκτης)και αν τo καταργήσω θα έχω πρόβλημα με την εγγονούλα μου γιατί έχει και 4 παιδικά  :Smile: 
Απλα θέλει δικη του γραμμή σε οποια δήποτε θήρα στο DSL/BOX router όχι μέσο…switch 
Και το Μαύρο P" δεν είναι για τα "μπάζα" και  αν τO "αερίζεις" είναι σταθερότατο 
Και με τις δυο USB Που έχει και παίρνει σκληρούς παίρνει πόντους
Τώρα τO δικό μου μέλημα είναι να μπορέσω να τO βελτιώσω

----------


## aek1000

άκυρο post

----------


## dimangelid

Ενημερωτικά τελείως, έβαλα το μαύρο Pirelli (ADB 4202n) που είχε ένας φίλος από Cyta, στην καινούργια VDSL γραμμή που έβαλε από την Wind. Μπήκα φυσικά ως admin (να είναι καλά τα παιδιά από εδώ που βρίσκουν τους κωδικούς!!! ) , πέρασα το username και το password της Wind και έπαιξε αμέσως. 50/5 καρφωμένα.

----------


## evdometap

> Ναι, το έχω δει, αλλά δεν το δέχεται ούτε αυτό. Υπάρχουν κάπου οδηγίες με τη διαδικασία που απαιτείται για να βρω το όνομα χρήστη και κωδικό;


Αδερφέ, αυτό που σου λέει ο jkoukos ισχύει. ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΟΜΩΣ!Οταν κάνεις copy-paste το password, για κάποιο λόγο περνιέται και ένα space. Οπότε σβήσε την τελευταία κουκίδα στο πεδίο του κωδικού και έμπα!

----------


## JethroTull

ποιο είναι το καλύτερο router από αυτά που δίνει η cyta?

----------


## neo24gr

μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε το snr << μπαινοντας>> στο μαυρο pirelli ?

----------


## evdometap

> μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε το snr << μπαινοντας>> στο μαυρο pirelli ?


Οχι...

----------


## neo24gr

εδω σε εσας γραφει τιποτα?

----------


## partblah1990

δουλευει μονο οταν το κανω αντιγραφη - επικολληση . αν το γραψω ετσι δεν το παιρνει !

----------


## Haruspex

> Ενα δωρακι  
> 
> Μαυρο Πιρελλι νεο admin pass:
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στο ADB P.RG A4201G και με firmware version: 1.57S-Y Oct 28 2013 δεν λειτουργεί σε εμένα :Crying:

----------


## nnn

Από τα ξημερώματα άλλαξαν οι κωδικοί και στο P.RG.AV4202N VDSL της Cyta, αν βρει κάποιος τους νέους pm me, thanks.

----------


## drspiros

Υπάρχει νεώτερη έκδοση λογισμικού από την 1.57S-Y (Oct 28 2013);

----------


## NexTiN

> Υπάρχει νεώτερη έκδοση λογισμικού από την 1.57S-Y (Oct 28 2013);


Προς το παρων οχι και δεν νομιζω να βγει αλλη.Το συγκεκριμενο CPE ειναι σε "End of life" κατασταση...

----------


## neo24gr

γνωριζει κανεις πως μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε ενα wps repeater  με το Pirelli μασ?

----------


## infide1

> Από τα ξημερώματα άλλαξαν οι κωδικοί και στο P.RG.AV4202N VDSL της Cyta, αν βρει κάποιος τους νέους pm me, thanks.


Και σε μένα αν είναι εύκολο, thanx!

----------


## iliteo

Έχει config αυτό;
Ας μου στειλει κάποιος το config να δούμε... μήπως μπορεί να βρεθεί..

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Δεν ειναι το κατάληλο τόπικ αλλα ρε παιδια του ασπρου voip pirelli modem/router της on telecoms τους admin κωδικούς μπορει να μου του πει καποιος παρακαλω? ή pm!

----------


## MarkoDiMarko

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Είμαι αυτός που ξεκίνησε αυτό το thread και εντυπωσιάζομαι που μετά από τόσα χρόνια υπάρχει ακόμα και έχει φτάσει τις 18 σελίδες!!!
Anyway, δεν έχω ξαναασχοληθεί από τότε και ήρθε η ώρα να ζητήσω την βοήθειά σας  :Embarassed: 
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ανακοινώσει τα τελευταία username/password για Cyta; Αν δεν θέλει να τα ανακοινώσει, μπορεί να μου στείλει pm.
Επίσης, για τον router που ψάχνω, η MAC address του είναι DC:0B:1A:XX:XX:XX . Γνωρίζει κανείς αν όντως πρόκειται για τον γνωστό router και αν δοκιμασμένα δουλεύουν οι κωδικοί;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## masteripper

Παιδιά εγώ που δεν είμαι συνδρομητής υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω πιο καινούργιο Firmware...
Η έκδοση που φοράω είναι :4.8.3.PRGAV_CYH_5.0.0.3715	
Βασικώς έχω 1 θεματάκι με την χρήση του σαν DLNA server και έλεγα μήπως μια πιο καινούργια έκδοση προσφέρει κάτι περισσότερο.
Άσχετο αλλά υπάρχει router Με δυνατότητες SAMBA /FTP/DLNA όπως το Pirelli αλλά πιο γρήγορες ταχύτητες....(Επειδή μετρημένα το Πιρελλι είναι στα 4Mb/s κάτι καλύτερο)

----------


## patrrinos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Απ τη cyta μου φεραν το tg788vn και είναι κλειδωμένο.Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο γιατί ήθελα να συνδέσω δίσκο στη usb και να τον βλέπουν οι ασύρματες τηλεοράσεις και τα λάπτοπ.Του εξήγησα ότι τον δίσκο τον "βλέπουν" οι συσκευές αλλά δεν έχω δικαιώματα admin ώστε να βάζω ή να βγάζω δεδομένα.Του ζήτησα να το κάνει αυτός αφού επέμενε να μην μου δώσει τo admin pass και αρνήθηκε και αυτό.Έχει κάποιος το admin pass θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Υπάρχει κανένα νέο για το κωδικό του tg788vn v2;

----------


## derasto

Καλησπέρα σας,
μήπως υπαρχει καποιο νεώτερο για admin κωδικους για
Software Version: 4.8.3.PRGAV_CYH_5.0.0.3725	 
Release Date: Fri Apr 24 15:17:29 CEST 2009

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## zoldral

Καλημέρα σας, 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος να μου στείλει τα credentials για admin login σε P.RG.AV4202N VDSL της Cyta?
Ότι έχω βρει στο Net δεν δουλεύει........

Έχω βάλει 3CX στο σπίτι και δεν μου δίνουν τους κωδικούς του Voip. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό το είδες;

Καλώς ήλθες.

----------


## Ledis

> Καλημέρα σας, 
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος να μου στείλει τα credentials για admin login σε P.RG.AV4202N VDSL της Cyta?
> Ότι έχω βρει στο Net δεν δουλεύει........
> 
> Έχω βάλει 3CX στο σπίτι και δεν μου δίνουν τους κωδικούς του Voip. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Μια χαρά τους δίνουν. Απλά κάνε το πακέτο σου SIP Trunk (Δεν ξέρω αν το δίνουν σε οικιακούς πελάτες. αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να ρωτήσεις) και δουλεύεις κανονικά με 3CX

----------


## zoldral

Δυστυχώς δεν ισχύει για οικιακούς πελάτες..... Για τη δική μας ασφάλεια!!!!!!
Η χρηματική διαφορά του οικιακού πακέτου με το επαγγελματικό είναι πολύ μεγάλη, που δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## NexTiN

> Καλημέρα σας, 
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος να μου στείλει τα credentials για admin login σε P.RG.AV4202N VDSL της Cyta?
> Ότι έχω βρει στο Net δεν δουλεύει........
> 
> Έχω βάλει 3CX στο σπίτι και δεν μου δίνουν τους κωδικούς του Voip. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Kαι να είχες τους κωδικούς για να μπεις ως admin, στο P.RG.AV4202N ότι έχει να κάνει με credentials / passwords, είναι encrypted...

----------


## djlxd

Γεια σας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος ξερει τι διαφορες εχουν τα arv4519nw και arv4519pw.

----------


## methana

Υπάρχει κανένα νέο για το κωδικό του tg788vn v2;

----------


## kafao

> Kαι να είχες τους κωδικούς για να μπεις ως admin, στο P.RG.AV4202N ότι έχει να κάνει με credentials / passwords, είναι encrypted...


Ναι καλά...

----------


## 12180

Καλησπέρα.Login και password για Pirelli A4201G πως μπορώ να βρω;Το modem το παρέλαβα αρχές του '15.Ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα.Login και password για Pirelli A4201G πως μπορώ να βρω;Το modem το παρέλαβα αρχές του '15.Ευχαριστώ


Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν ο firefox.Επίσης έχω την εντύπωση ότι πόσταρα σε λάθος thread :-)

----------


## bebakos11

καλησπερα.εχω το εξης θεμα.Εχω το TG788vn v2 και συνδεσα στο usb ενα σκληρο δισκο.ενω εχω ενεργοποιησει το ftp  οταν παω να συνδεθω στον σκληρο δισκο μου ζηταει user kai pass.Ενω βαζω τα στοιχεια εισοδου cytauser  δεν τους δεχεται.Ποιοι ειναι οι κωδικοι αν αφου δεν ειναι αυτοι? εχει κουμπωσει κανεις δισκο και να τον κανει να φαινεται με FTP εντος-εκτος δικτυου? επισης ποια θυρα κανεις portforward?

----------


## Cosmonaut

> καλησπερα.εχω το εξης θεμα.Εχω το TG788vn v2 και συνδεσα στο usb ενα σκληρο δισκο.ενω εχω ενεργοποιησει το ftp  οταν παω να συνδεθω στον σκληρο δισκο μου ζηταει user kai pass.Ενω βαζω τα στοιχεια εισοδου cytauser  δεν τους δεχεται.Ποιοι ειναι οι κωδικοι αν αφου δεν ειναι αυτοι? εχει κουμπωσει κανεις δισκο και να τον κανει να φαινεται με FTP εντος-εκτος δικτυου? επισης ποια θυρα κανεις portforward?


Δυστυχώς είναι κλειδωμένο από τον admin account που διαχειρίζεται η cyta. Όταν είχα ρωτήσει μου απάντησαν οτι δεν το δίνουν ως δυνατότητα στους χρήστες.

----------


## gkostass

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ τί συνέβει και τα γνωστά CytaAdmRes user και pass δέν δουλεύουν πιά? Σέ εμένα σέ ένα παλιό ρούτερ τής δούλευαν μέχρι πρίν λίγες μέρες!!! Εκαναν κάτι ή εγώ έχω κάπιο πρόβλημα? Εκανα και reset και τίποτα!!!    Firmware version: 1.57S-Y (Oct 28 2013 14:05:41)

----------


## piratx_mac

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Και κατι off topic, εχω δυο κινέζικα cyta μαυρα router (pirelli [P.RG A4201G] και ADB [P.RG A4201G]) αστειο, ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια μονο η σταμπα ADB/pirelli αλλάζει. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι το pirelli εχει 1.45S-Y (Jan 30 2013) firmware και το άλλο έχει κολλήσει σε "update mode" αλλά έχει firmware 1.27S-Y (Nov 7 2011). Δεν γίνονται με τίποτα reset?
Αυτό το ZTE που μου έχει η δώσει η cyta συνέχεια κολλάει και είπα να ψάξω μπας και βρω κανένα παλιό αλλά δεν είμαι τυχερός. Λίγη βοήθεια;  :Smile:

----------


## spiroufurs

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και εγώ αντιμετωπίζω το αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα ενώ έμπαινα με τους κωδικούς CytaAdmRes user και pass ξαφνικά δοκίμασα σήμερα μετά από πολύ καιρό που είχα να μπω και πλέον δεν ισχύουν.   ZXHN H267N V1.0 V1.0.0T7_CYTA   Μήπως έχουμε κάποιο νέο με τους καινούργιους κωδικούς

----------


## dslfan

Καλησπερα,

ξεθαβω το θεμα γιατι εχω λιγο μπλοκαρει με αυτο το μαραφετι που λεγεται Pirelli!

Ημουν στη Cyta και εδω και ενα μηνα πηγα στη Vodafone.
Προσπαθω να μπω στο web interface και ματαιος κοπος οτι και να δοκιμαζω.

Προτεινετε να κανω reset?
και μετα τι login / password να βαλω?

----------

